# MEMBERS EXPERIENCES > TRAINING/DIET/CYCLE ACCOUNTABILITY LOGS >  Cuzs log

## Cuz

11/2/20

Bench press
135x5 paused press
225x5 paused press
315x3 paused press
365x1 paused press
385x1 paused press
405x1 failed paused press

Pec deck
115x10 paused reps
205x10 paused reps
295(stack) paused 8 reps failure

Very unhappy with todays results was really hoping to pause press 405 as a baseline but that didnt happen. Done this no problem in the past i guess being light on the scale doesnt help . Gonna take a rest from bench and come back and try and pause press 395 also get some creatine back in my system and see if that helps any probably wont but worth a shot.

----------


## The Deadlifting Dog

I started writing a reply but didn't want to jam up this log.
I will start another thread soon or reply to his cycle thread.

I will quickly say that...
The problem with powerlifting programs is that they are generally geared for 20yr olds.
I believe Cuz is about 35yrs old...
He would probably need to tone a program down a tad.

Defintely take creatine. 5-10grams a day.

----------


## scotty51312

Kill it!

----------


## kelkel

Skip 385 next time. You're already warm by then so go straight to 405.

----------


## Cuz

> Creatine likely won't hurt but may not make a huge difference, depending on your other compounds. Still, if it helps mentally to use it, it is worth it.
> 
> You are prepping for your first PL meet, right? Have you looked at any of the PL programs? As @TheDeadliftingDog pointed out in another thread, PL training is definitely a different critter.


Im just cruising on trt right now bro 215-220ish lbs. basically working on form and competition style lifts. Thanks for the support!

----------


## Cuz

> I started writing a reply but didn't want to jam up this log.
> I will start another thread soon or reply to his cycle thread.
> 
> I will quickly say that...
> The problem with powerlifting programs is that they are generally geared for 20yr olds.
> I believe Cuz is about 35yrs old...
> He would probably need to tone a program down a tad.
> 
> Defintely take creatine. 5-10grams a day.


Ill be 36 in four months, very late start for powerlifting lol eh

----------


## The Deadlifting Dog

> Ill be 36 in four months, very late start for powerlifting lol eh


I started powerlifting in my 40s after about 15+ yrs of barely working out. 

Check out your other thread. I laid out my ideas on benching.

----------


## kelkel

> Ill be 36 in four months, very late start for powerlifting lol eh



Waaah. You're just hitting puberty.

----------


## Cuz

Deadlift day gonna feel out a few sets see how I feel

----------


## The Deadlifting Dog

> Deadlift day gonna feel out a few sets see how I feel


Let me know how it goes...

I'll write up my thoughts on deadlifts once I know your approximate max...

----------


## Cuz

135x5
225x5
315x3
405x3
495x3
315x10

Went in feeling positive but the weight got heavy quick. Working 12 hours and no pwo meal cant help. Stopped at 495, muscles felt weak but grip was fantastic. Felt like i could have held it all night. Just dont have any power i feel, reps are really hard and have to work to get them. Think heavy bench day followed by a heavy pull day means fuckin rest the next. Probably can pull 545 Dog, we will just use that as a max for now

----------


## SampsonandDelilah

It’ll come. Rest and food.

Crush it brother

----------


## Cuz

> It’ll come. Rest and food.
> 
> Crush it brother


Thanks big fella

----------


## Cuz

Cuz has had two off days. Today Cuz will squat and stare at hot gym chics and then get pissed off bc he is married and cant pursue the glorious ass he is witnessing

----------


## The Deadlifting Dog

I posted my thoughts on deads in your other thread.

My gym has gone from 60% men pre-covid to about 90% men.

FML

----------


## Cuz

> I posted my thoughts on deads in your other thread.
> 
> My gym has gone from 60% men pre-covid to about 90% men.
> 
> FML


Yeah im gonna have to really study that i get off early today and am thinking about making a workout plan the first time ever in 15 years lol. 

As for new female talent they just built a gigantic gym about 30 minutes from me , im entertaining switching. Lots of rich folks around there would be nice to pick up some female clients

----------


## Cuz

Squats
135x5
185x5
225x5
275x5
295x5

Leg extensions 
2 very slow sets at 15 reps
Felt good

Arms bar x10
Preacher curl machine
35x10
80x10
125x6 
Triceps super sets 25x10 35x10 50x12
Side lats rehab 12.5 x2x10

Really good workout. Had the gym owner come up and pay me some compliments meant everything considering he is 30 plus year bodybuilder. Really gave me some motivation. Bottoming out this testosterone sucks tho damn, i can tell a huge difference in a 1500 level and a 500 level. Doc appt in 13 days then its game time

----------


## SampsonandDelilah

Hell ya, that always motivating! Helluva workout!

You waiting to start until after labs?

Oh man, I get under 1000 and I’m struggling. Way to hang in there

----------


## Cuz

> Hell ya, that always motivating! Helluva workout!
> 
> You waiting to start until after labs?
> 
> Oh man, I get under 1000 and I’m struggling. Way to hang in there


Yes sir! Waiting for labs then gonna push harder than I ever have, well hopefully. The plan anyway

----------


## Cuz

Tested positive for covid today. Hopefully this isnt a major setback. Nothing i can do but wait now. Horrible news considering i was priming for my next cycle. Sad day for Cuz

----------


## tarmyg

> Tested positive for covid today. Hopefully this isnt a major setback. Nothing i can do but wait now. Horrible news considering i was priming for my next cycle. Sad day for Cuz


Hoping you are going to be Ok. 100% best wishes.

----------


## The Deadlifting Dog

> Tested positive for covid today. Hopefully this isnt a major setback. Nothing i can do but wait now. Horrible news considering i was priming for my next cycle. Sad day for Cuz


Hopefully you'll be fine.
I wish you a quick and speedy recovery.

Being young is definitely in your favor.

Be well.

----------


## SampsonandDelilah

Unreal brother. I’m so sorry! 

Hang tough, this too shall pass and you’ll be in full swing in no time.

Were you feeling symptoms?

----------


## Cuz

> Unreal brother. I’m so sorry! 
> 
> Hang tough, this too shall pass and you’ll be in full swing in no time.
> 
> Were you feeling symptoms?


After workout friday i felt unusually tired and was like fuck this is wierd. Thought nothin of it got up saturday mornin felt like i had some sinus congrstion went on to work my 12 hour shift felt some body aches and weakness soreness was still like damn that workout really got me wtf....
Sunday morning at 3 am woke up drenched in sweat im talking more so than getting out of a pool shivering like fuck i check my temp sure nuff 101.5 
Well fuck I have not had a temp in years knew something was off at this point it took some manual labor to get out of bed once i got moving it wasn’t too bad i drove 30 miles to get tested didnt pay anything out of pocket they called me within 3 hours and let me know. Trying to stay positive man, sucks. Cant get meals down like i need to confined in this fucking 12x12 room i wish now i had worn my mask 24/7 when out in public but its a no win situation in stopping this shit . I pray like crazy i havent infected my family or coworkers. 

From what ive heard as long as I can breath ill be ok. Most people at the plant that have had this have returned to work. There are two guys that have been off for 6 months due to some damage. I cant let that happen

----------


## scotty51312

From what I've read and what my wife tells me lots of hot showers help your lungs get over it faster. 3 or 4 times a day for 15 to 20 minutes as hot as you can stand it. In the ER where she works they recommend it to all covid patients when discharged. We are also in a dry climate but I think its a universal recommendation. Wishing you a speedy recovery man 13 more days and go get tested again then come back even harder than before.

----------


## Cuz

> From what I've read and what my wife tells me lots of hot showers help your lungs get over it faster. 3 or 4 times a day for 15 to 20 minutes as hot as you can stand it. In the ER where she works they recommend it to all covid patients when discharged. We are also in a dry climate but I think its a universal recommendation. Wishing you a speedy recovery man 13 more days and go get tested again then come back even harder than before.


That’s interesting i havent heard that but im definitely gonna go for it, thanks for the info and support brother

----------


## Booz

Bad news mate I’m sure you will pull through just fine...
Following the log so hurry up n kick that shit and get back to it........

----------


## Cuz

> Bad news mate I’m sure you will pull through just fine...
> Following the log so hurry up n kick that shit and get back to it........


Thanks big man i appreciate that!!

----------


## Cuz

Today is roughest by far damn these bodyaches are for real you would think the a hardcore bodybuilder wouldn’t be that much affected by the aches and pains but i am. Not quite as tough as i thought hah. I hope this is the eye of the storm if not there may be trouble ahead. Damn going to the bathroom is taxing and its only 10 feet away . Stayin positive tho i have a good caregiver . Be safe everyone

----------


## The Deadlifting Dog

I am no doctor but I think this may make you feel better...

----------


## Cuz

> I am no doctor but I think this may make you feel better...


I did laugh hehe :Wink/Grin:

----------


## Cuz

Feelin better today. Watched alot of battle movies. Feeling like a warrior and it’s helping. Just need my appetite back. Fuck have i got some ground to make up but i think it will come back rather fast almost in a sense when u diet down for a show u can make some really good gains the weeks thereafter. I got this shit

----------


## wango

Good luck Cuz. You’ll bounce back fast without a doubt.

----------


## Cuz

Im back. Started dbol and anadrol today. My weight is down and i look flat i cant have that. Hopefully gym session tommorow

----------


## tarmyg

> im back. Started dbol and anadrol today. My weight is down and i look flat i cant have that. Hopefully gym session tommorow


boom!!!

----------


## kelkel

Glad you're feeling better Cuz!

----------


## Cuz

Not 100%, but getting there. Supposed to get the remainder of cycle today. Might wait till tommorow to train just to be safe

----------


## clarky.

> Not 100%, but getting there. Supposed to get the remainder of cycle today. Might wait till tommorow to train just to be safe


Speedy recovery Cuz.

----------


## Cuz

Picked up some tren ace and masteron . Didnt train just didnt feel right

----------


## tarmyg

> Picked up some tren ace and masteron. Didnt train just didn’t feel right


Just take it easy. A few days here and there is really not a big deal. This is all in your head because you like to train and keep your routine going. You got this!

----------


## Cuz

> Just take it easy. A few days here and there is really not a big deal. This is all in your head because you like to train and keep your routine going. You got this!


Its a mental fuck for sure. Sometimes i wish i had never started bodybuilding as bad as i hate to say it . Oh well fuck it. Gonna get some training in today not heavy just something to get a pump with. Appreciate the support from everyone

----------


## ghettoboyd

Glad your feeling better brother you will bounce back with a vengeance in no time...respect

----------


## SampsonandDelilah

> I am no doctor but I think this may make you feel better...


The slow mo made me feel better too <3

----------


## Cuz

Had a little fun in the gym today nothing serious at all. Got my trt checkup today , bitchy ass nurse as usual “your taking too much” bla bla doc comes in cool as a cucumber he is an awesome doc, got him to get me some hcg . Gonna try it 

Gym session 
Dont laugh fuckers i been out two weeks with covid19 and it was the sickest ive ever been in my life haha. Seriously it was.
135x12x2
225x5
275x5
315x5
335x4. Didnt try for the 5th i could have got it easily but something said just stop. So i did. 

Went to behind the neck press. Light weight slow slow slow and squeeze 
95x10
115x10
135x10

Cable cross
50x12
80x12

Done, started cycle officially today. Low mg starting out. Easing into it. Easy does it right now
Biggest problem is eating i still have no taste and no appetite . Check in later

----------


## charger69

> Biggest problem is eating i still have no taste


Sounds like me normal. LOL


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## kelkel

Try some MK-677 to increase your appetite.

----------


## Cuz

> Try some MK-677 to increase your appetite.


Will do . Never tried it but always read where others on here have had good luck with it

----------


## The Deadlifting Dog

Vitamin B12 increases my appetite.
I've just used pills, never needed injections.

Oh... and testosterone of course helps my appetite.

----------


## Cuz

> Vitamin B12 increases my appetite.
> I've just used pills, never needed injections.
> 
> Oh... and testosterone of course helps my appetite.


I can increase my testosterone now that ive got my doc visit out, i plan on doing that and you’re right it does help me too

----------


## SampsonandDelilah

I’ve been dosing my MK at night (first long run with it) and at 25 mgs PM, I wake up ravenous....almost feels hypo some days. That’s the only real effect that I feel on food however (my sleep had never been deeper though, and some days I’m groggy).

I guess I have been getting some strong carb and sweets cravings that I normally don’t have but don’t know if that’s a coincidence.

Biggest thing is you’re feeling healthier, have your doc appointment out of the way and you’re back to baby steps. You’ll be pressing the whole gym here shortly.

Glad you’re feeling better Cuz!

----------


## Cuz

> I’ve been dosing my MK at night (first long run with it) and at 25 mgs PM, I wake up ravenous....almost feels hypo some days. That’s the only real effect that I feel on food however (my sleep had never been deeper though, and some days I’m groggy).
> 
> I guess I have been getting some strong carb and sweets cravings that I normally don’t have but don’t know if that’s a coincidence.
> 
> Biggest thing is you’re feeling healthier, have your doc appointment out of the way and you’re back to baby steps. You’ll be pressing the whole gym here shortly.
> 
> Glad you’re feeling better Cuz!


I guess i need to try some , thanks big man

----------


## Cuz

Starting to question this fucking gear . Im gonna weigh this evening and see whats up not feeling anything. Well besides alot of anger. But that stems from work abusing the shit out of its employees that will work and show up. Shift work is just bullshit and thats all. 
Took 75 tren 75 mast and 100 test today. 25mg drol and 25 dbol . See how the gym session goes

----------


## Cuz

Up 4lbs and triceps felt solid. Back wasnt as strong as id liked but then again I kept the intensity minimum 
List workout later phone is dead.

----------


## Cuz

Workout
Alternate db curls 35 x 10
Cable rows 
120x13
180x12
220x13
220x8 180x8 140x10 dropset

Dips 2x12 bodyweight warm up
Skull crushers 110x15 135x12 155x9

Close grip chins till failure
Strict curls 40s till failure

Scaled moved up so was happy i was beginning to question gear but thats just my paranoid nature. Sex drive is very high but the tool isnt very sharp unfortunately

----------


## kelkel

> Sex drive is very high but the tool isnt very large unfortunately



Sorry to hear this.

----------


## Cuz

> Sorry to hear this.


Hahaha

----------


## Cuz

Leg day went well. Third session since covid recovery. First leg day Best news was first week in cycle im up 9 lbs. will log workouts soon

----------


## Cuz

Back squats high bar
95x5 135x5 185x5 225x5 275x5 315x5

Hack squats 
2 plates x10
4 plates x10
6 plates x10
8 plates x8

By this time it was 8:40 and i was still 40 minutes from home so i called it.

----------


## The Deadlifting Dog

> Back squats high bar
> 95x5 135x5 185x5 225x5 275x5 315x5
> 
> Hack squats 
> 2 plates x10
> 4 plates x10
> 6 plates x10
> 8 plates x8
> 
> By this time it was 8:40 and i was still 40 minutes from home so i called it.


If you are still planning on competing in powerlifting one day...
I would recommend that all squats and hack squats too break parallel.

----------


## Cuz

> If you are still planning on competing in powerlifting one day...
> I would recommend that all squats and hack squats too break parallel.


You mean past parallel as in deep? Im not going ass to grass but i can assure im digging deep. And to me honestly the lift isnt any harder to do . Id rather do a lighter lift with good form than out another 100 on the bar and look shitty . 

One session i will post a vid of all my forms on the big three so u can pre judge them for me. My form on bench is probably pretty spot on ive done bench so long, squats are probably second best and deadlifts probably need form work . 

Any input and criticism I appreciate

----------


## Cuz

> How did covid go? Are you getting past it?


I crushed that godamn shit. Im still not feeling quite right yet no taste or smell but normalcy is starting to return. Thanks for checking up bro

----------


## Cuz

Bench today

135x10 i think maybe 12
225 x 12
315x 5
335x 5
355x 5

Flat bench hammer strength 
2 plates each side x10
3 plates each side x 10
4 plates each side x 8 

Pec dec 130x12 220x12

Incline hammer strength 2 plates till failure

Feeling stronger 
No doubt in my mind i could have got 375x5 today just didnt push it 
Cycle day 8 , i think

Little cycle looks like this currently 
Trt at 200 test a week
Tren a 75mg eod
Mast p 75mg eod
Anadrol 25 morning per day
Dianabol 25 afternoon per day

Will be adding mk677 soon. Probably wont make weight at 220 but i dont care at this point. Submasters mens bench press record for my state is 418 at 242 and i got that shit in the bag 

Unfortunately the records have been updated. 198 class the same guy that has every fucking bench press record at 198,220, and 242 has apparently just benched 463 raw at 198. This makes absolutely no fucking sense at all considering a month prior on his social media page he set the new record at 198 with a 402.5. I watched it and it was a struggle. Now how the fuck do you increase 61 pounds in 40 days on raw bench and make same weight? I think its a typo honestly im even contacting uspa to confirm this. If this is true im honestly crushed at this point. Oh well hell
.
Ill be gassed up by meet time as long as i dont get injured. Which is very possible. My squat and deadlift wont be competiton level as i really haven’t trained this lifts like i should have but thats ok. I still think ill be decent. 1600 total is possible, before my career is over. I feel I have alot of room left in squat and dead. i may not hit those numbers my first meet and if I don’t its no big deal. Ive only been training consistently now in the gym for a little over two years and home gym for an additional two which mainly consisted of chest and arms id be thrilled with 585 DL 500 squat and 420 bench. But like i said if i only get 400 squat and 485 deadlift and 365 in the meet ill take it im just happy to be alive and where i am at this point

----------


## Cuz

Im wondering what Halo would do for me if anything a week out from meet?

----------


## kelkel

> normalcy is starting to return.



We'll be the judge of that....

----------


## The Deadlifting Dog

> Im wondering what Halo would do for me if anything a week out from meet?


Halo is simply for CNS activation aka aggression.
There are guys who simply take some the day before and the day of meets.
The reason to take it starting two weeks out is because generally you'll hit your last big deadlift two weeks out... your last big squat 1.5 weeks out... and your last big bench on week out.

Get ammonia too...



Start using it on your top set.

I use the capsules. I used to use Nose Tork but it can be too much and it spills if you tip the bottle.

----------


## The Deadlifting Dog

> You mean past parallel as in deep? Im not going ass to grass but i can assure im digging deep. And to me honestly the lift isnt any harder to do . Id rather do a lighter lift with good form than out another 100 on the bar and look shitty . 
> 
> One session i will post a vid of all my forms on the big three so u can pre judge them for me. My form on bench is probably pretty spot on ive done bench so long, squats are probably second best and deadlifts probably need form work . 
> 
> Any input and criticism I appreciate


In powerlifting, your hip crease has to go lower than the top of your knee... this is what is meant by breaking parallel

The first graphic shows where the top of the knee is and where the hip crease is.



The following photo shows a just high squat that will only get passed in a loose meet. 
Note: it is still deeper than 95% of normal people's gym squats.



The following photo shows a squat that will pass in any federtion and is actually a tad deeper than need be.



Squat Depth: Are you Deep Enough? - Temple of IronTemple of Iron


Open light on your first squat.
You've never competed before.
You don't know how strict the judging will be.

If you miss all three squat attempts then you "bomb out" and are out of the meet. 
(some friendly meets will still let bench and pull but it won't count)

#depthbeforedishonor

----------


## Cuz

> Halo is simply for CNS activation aka aggression.
> There are guys who simply take some the day before and the day of meets.
> The reason to take it starting two weeks out is because generally you'll hit your last big deadlift two weeks out... your last big squat 1.5 weeks out... and your last big bench on week out.
> 
> Get ammonia too...
> 
> 
> 
> Start using it on your top set.
> ...


I will. Basically to just to keep u from passing out right? Or is it actually sort of a stimulant for strength? A mental comfort maybe i dont know but everyone uses them

----------


## Cuz

> In powerlifting, your hip crease has to go lower than the top of your knee... this is what is meant by breaking parallel
> 
> The first graphic shows where the top of the knee is and where the hip crease is.
> 
> 
> 
> The following photo shows a just high squat that will only get passed in a loose meet. 
> Note: it is still deeper than 95% of normal people's gym squats.
> 
> ...


Im following you here, so basically go low enough that you KNOW you are at depth. If you squat 405 start with 315? 500 start with 405? Would that be ideal?

----------


## The Deadlifting Dog

> Im following you here, so basically go low enough that you KNOW you are at depth. If you squat 405 start with 315? 500 start with 405? Would that be ideal?


A general rule of thumb is your 1st, 2nd, and 3rd attempts are 90%, 95%, 100%...
(it is a bit more complicated than that depending upon your experience, the lift, your technique, etc..)

Being this is your first meet and you are probably new to squatting to depth I would say open around 85%.
So 405 would be 344...
500 would be 425...

And you should always squat to depth... every rep every set...
Especially since you are new to this.

It is better to squat too deep on meet day and squat 10lbs less than...
High squating 10lbs more and getting red lights.

I have seen numerous people bomb out on squats...

----------


## The Deadlifting Dog

> I will. Basically to just to keep u from passing out right? Or is it actually sort of a stimulant for strength? A mental comfort maybe i dont know but everyone uses them


It acts like a stimulant by creating an adrenaline rush... I fondly describe it as a 2x4 to the back of the head...

You can still pass out...

Funny in that it is what they use to revive people who are passed out.

----------


## Cuz

Taking tonight off. Ordered smelling salts and a singlet today. If i feel good tommorow im going to deadlift. I have 11 weeks to prepare . Ive pulled 545 in the gym this year, would be happy with 585 in the meet in 3 months. Sounds pretty doable

----------


## Cuz

Training didnt go so well today. Went in on an empty stomach, just had no appetite at all today. Felt fine just didnt wanna eat. Not gonna log workout, went for 555 and failed. Shouldnt have attempted but did anyway today. Blah. Overall felt shitty today and looked small, just not a good day. 

Looking at squat depth today several different videos and federations. Some look parallel which is what im used to and some look deep as fuck. Strange really so many variations in depth. 

Over and out

----------


## Cuz

Looking forward to squat day. And bench day. Feeling like dog shit on this cycle tho to be quite honest, not starting out as i had hoped. Still have 11 weeks from weigh ins.

----------


## Cuz

Heavy singles today. Think my cns is pretty well fried this week gonna back off next week and hover at 70-80% . Gonna give this cycle a little longer to take effect but as of right now strength has not moved at all. Idk if my cns is beat down bad last few days or what but im gonna up calories and deload next week. 

Flat 
135x5 225x5 315x1 335x1 355x1 375x1 this felt alot heavier than it should have today. 395x1 failed lift
225x12x3
275x14

Hammer strength single arm press 
1 plate x12
2 plate x 12

Kinda expected a little more with a cycle like this but ive got plenty of time to regroup 

The aggression is definitely there but the power isn’t

----------


## The Deadlifting Dog

The other day you hit 355x5...
Were they touch and go?

----------


## Cuz

> The other day you hit 355x5...
> Were they touch and go?


They were not competition approved i will say that. Probably a little too fast Dog but yes i felt strong that day. 
Today i pressed competition style. In my mind im saying 
1. Unrack
2. Start 
3. Press
4. Rack

----------


## Cuz

Started mk 677 last night. Slept better, was glad to actually get some decent sleep. Had alot of dreams too

----------


## The Deadlifting Dog

For every set of bench no matter how many reps...
I recommend holding the lockout of the last rep for a couple of seconds.
Many people rack it instantly when working out which can lead to a bad habit of not waiting for the rack command

----------


## The Deadlifting Dog

> They were not competition approved i will say that. Probably a little too fast Dog but yes i felt strong that day. 
> Today i pressed competition style. In my mind im saying 
> 1. Unrack
> 2. Start 
> 3. Press
> 4. Rack


Remember: you play like you practice. 
I am not a fan of non-competition approved lifts on the big three. 

I’ve seen guys miss deads because they dropped them inches above the ground on the way down. 
Or racking a bench too soon. 
Or racking a squat too soon. 
And obviously for bot hitting depth or ass off bench etc...

If when a bench gets to be a grinder you lift your ass in the gym then sure as hell you’ll do the same at the meet. 

Realize that I every judge is different...
Some make you pause bench for a half second and others for two seconds. I always “long” pause my bench.

----------


## Cuz

Thanks for the feedback. Its easier said than done for me during this time phase im transitioning. I need to keep forcing myself over and over to do this. I sure dont want to miss a lift because jumping a rack command

----------


## Cuz

Eating a bowl of cereal about to go try and squat

----------


## Cuz

Bar x 5
95 x 5
135 x 5
185 x 5
225 x 5 
275 x 5
315 x 2
335 x 2




Squats today were tough. For some reason my lower left leg kept bothering. The muscle that connects to the side of the knee and runs down side of calf kept hurting me. Never had this happen but it hindered my lifts. I dont know if its injured for awhile or what now i noticed it while warming up. 
Secondly a god awful back pump messed me up too. These are just really aggravating and there isnt much you can do. I have nobody to roll it out so basically im just dealing with it. Used a different squat rack today also and hated it. Way to narrow but oh well it didnt matter. Didnt get the amount of reps I wanted last two sets bc of pain

----------


## Cuz

Seeing changes in the mirror today which is a good sign looks like im shedding some fat. Replaced tren with npp until further notice. Left calf strain is tender but could still train. Shoulders and arms today rest day tommorow

----------


## kelkel

> Bar x 5
> 95 x 5
> 135 x 5
> 185 x 5
> 225 x 5 
> 275 x 5
> 315 x 2
> 335 x 2
> 
> ...



There's always something hurting in this damn sport. Just be sure you know the difference between a possible injury and a minor irritation. BB'ers are stubborn and we often times continue pushing through the pain on some movements to the point it results in an actual injury. Be smart.

----------


## Cuz

> There's always something hurting in this damn sport. Just be sure you know the difference between a possible injury and a minor irritation. BB'ers are stubborn and we often times continue pushing through the pain on some movements to the point it results in an actual injury. Be smart.


Aint that the damn truth. Im gonna do my best to avoid an actual injury as that is the last thing i need right now . Appreciate that KK

----------


## Cuz

“Shoulders Bis and tried”

Felt great today nowhere near as toxic and felt strong too. 

Seated shoulder press
Bar x5
95x5
135x5
185x5
225x5
275x1 PR
135 x12 
135 x 12 (behind neck)

Front raises 10x13
20x12
Side lat 20x10 30 x 10
Preacher curl machine 90x12 140x12 x 2
Press down 90x12 175x12 90x12
Skull crushers 50x20
Could not continue with an actual working set of 120 due to excruciating pain running down joints of forearm. This usually happens when my estrogen is low or im on winstrol i dont know why it happened but i didnt push it just set the weights back down 

Rear delt pec deck 100 x ?

----------


## scotty51312

> “Shoulders Bis and tried”
> 
> Felt great today nowhere near as toxic and felt strong too. 
> 
> Seated shoulder press
> Bar x5
> 95x5
> 135x5
> 185x5
> ...


I have that same pain sometimes from skull crushers, gear or no gear. I started doing cable skull crush instead and don't seem to have the same issue even though its the same movement just a slightly different resistance arc. Doc says its probably from a radial ulnar nerve issue.

----------


## charger69

> I have that same pain sometimes from skull crushers, gear or no gear. I started doing cable skull crush instead and don't seem to have the same issue even though its the same movement just a slightly different resistance arc. Doc says its probably from a radial ulnar nerve issue.


Try JM bench instead of skull crushers. That was a good alternative without the pain. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## kelkel

> I have that same pain sometimes from skull crushers, gear or no gear. I started doing cable skull crush instead and don't seem to have the same issue even though its the same movement just a slightly different resistance arc. Doc says its probably from a radial ulnar nerve issue.



Best thing to do is if an exercise hurts stop doing it for a while. There's always a work around. Keep pushing through the pain and it will become an actual issue, not just an irritation.

----------


## Cuz

228.2 end of day yesterday fully dressed 
Did some benching but abandoned the session. Just didnt have it, too much pain. Trying again today feel a tad better. Had 500 grams of carbs before training and 25 mg dbol pre workout. Arms and chest were pumped so much the skin felt like it was tearing. Not sure why bc i only did 5 sets and set fuck it. Should have took some pics but oh well

November 19th lab results pre cycle 
875 total T
31 estrogen 
52 hemocrit. 

Gotta fucking donate every godamn time i turn around shit is getting old. Might try to tomorrow or tues/wednesday of next week. 

Not sure why strength is stalling id be much better off competing at 198 class bc im the same strength as i am 20-40 lbs heavier fuckin wierd

----------


## The Deadlifting Dog

I could be wrong but aren't you taking dbol and anadrol ?

Could these be causing your painful pumps?

If the gear is hindering working out then take less gear.

----------


## charger69

> I could be wrong but aren't you taking dbol and anadrol ?
> 
> Could these be causing your painful pumps?
> 
> If the gear is hindering working out then take less gear.


Come on DD! Just tell him to up the tren !!! LoL

Cuz- Im kidding


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## The Deadlifting Dog

Up the tren ... more like fuck the tren...

Love hate relationship with her... If only I were a single man...

Seriously though... I've never done dbol and adrol...
Never done a cycle where I put on more than 10lbs...
Can't imagine what the pumps are like when you bloat up a quick 10-20lbs.

I have had a few back lower back pumps on my heaviest cycle but never again.

Only oral I've done is tbol and limited halo...

(I am sure I just opened myself up to some bad oral jokes...)

----------


## tarmyg

Tried a dbol and superdrol combo a few weeks back. Lasted 7-days and then I had to shut it down.

----------


## Cuz

Yes im taking drol and dbol but ive cut dose in half. Honestly the back pumps didnt get insane until after I started the MK677. Really tell a difference with that shit. Everything just looks so pumped, but the lower back pain is a bitch. 

Yes dog im lessing my gear. Ive dropped tren for the time being, I have a hard time handling tren bc of what it does to my anger. Im not a dangerous person by no means. The agitation is very strong with this batch. 

I appreciate all u guys commenting interested in this little thread means alot. We all know this shit aint easy lol

----------


## charger69

> Up the tren ... more like fuck the tren...
> 
> Love hate relationship with her... If only I were a single man...
> 
> Seriously though... I've never done dbol and adrol...
> Never done a cycle where I put on more than 10lbs...
> Can't imagine what the pumps are like when you bloat up a quick 10-20lbs.
> 
> I have had a few back lower back pumps on my heaviest cycle but never again.
> ...


I am just about to go on a cycle that will have Dbol and adrol however not at the same time. I do phase cycling so during the anabolic and volumization phase I will use Dbol and the estrogenic and androgenic phase, I will be using adrol. 

I try not to have two heavy hitter orals at the same time. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Cuz

> I am just about to go on a cycle that will have Dbol and adrol however not at the same time. I do phase cycling so during the anabolic and volumization phase I will use Dbol and the estrogenic and androgenic phase, I will be using adrol. 
> 
> I try not to have two heavy hitter orals at the same time. 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah it isn’t recommended but thought id stray away from the norm a bit

----------


## charger69

> Yeah it isnt recommended but thought id stray away from the norm a bit


Cuz is being a pioneer!!
Thats how we progress. Even if it doesnt work the way we thought. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## kelkel

> Honestly the back pumps didnt get insane until after I started the MK677. Really tell a difference with that shit.



It does kick in quickly. I notice a difference in days.

----------


## Cuz

Yesterday was back day. My grip isnt worth a shit. 495 fell right out of my hands yesterday. Was disgusted. 

Took today off. Next will be squat day , i feel im overtraining. Ive never trained every day of the week. Gonna go back to my old training style im just in too much pain to do the heavy shit. Im hoping im recovered bc i would like some heavy squats past parallel. 

Ive also eased up on gear now that i feel like i have some size back on me. Pretty sure arms are back at 19”. Feel good today no stomach aches no back aches just gonna eat and rest.

----------


## The Deadlifting Dog

Do you use chalk?

I use liquid chalk.
Most use normal chalk.



And are you pulling in those sneakers?

Use wrestling shoes or something flat like Vans or Converse All-Stars

----------


## Cuz

> Do you use chalk?
> 
> I use liquid chalk.
> Most use normal chalk.
> 
> 
> 
> And are you pulling in those sneakers?
> 
> Use wrestling shoes or something flat like Vans or Converse All-Stars


I pulled with gloves on that day bc i didnt want to tear a callous in my hand and i think that hurt my grip. There is chalk available it just doesnt work with gloves for me probably why i dropped the weight. 

I pull in those shoes yes. Would it be better to deadlift and squat barefoot you think?

----------


## The Deadlifting Dog

> I pulled with gloves on that day bc i didnt want to tear a callous in my hand and i think that hurt my grip. There is chalk available it just doesnt work with gloves for me probably why i dropped the weight. 
> 
> I pull in those shoes yes. Would it be better to deadlift and squat barefoot you think?


You have to wear shoes come meet day so wear shoes when you train.

You want flat soles as thin as possible for deads.
And squishy soles are horrible for squats.

----------


## tarmyg

> Yesterday was back day. My grip isnt worth a shit. 495 fell right out of my hands yesterday. Was disgusted. 
> 
> Took today off. Next will be squat day , i feel im overtraining. Ive never trained every day of the week. Gonna go back to my old training style im just in too much pain to do the heavy shit. Im hoping im recovered bc i would like some heavy squats past parallel. 
> 
> Ive also eased up on gear now that i feel like i have some size back on me. Pretty sure arms are back at 19. Feel good today no stomach aches no back aches just gonna eat and rest.


Your quite the beast dude. Lol. Ill forever be a small guy.

----------


## Cuz

> You have to wear shoes come meet day so wear shoes when you train.
> 
> You want flat soles as thin as possible for deads.
> And squishy soles are horrible for squats.


Ok wasnt aware of this. Complete newb in reference to powerlifting as you know lol

----------


## Cuz

> Your quite the beast dude. Lol. I’ll forever be a small guy.


Im a beast compared to what i started with which was pretty much a skeletal frame haha. 

You have the power and knowledge to be whatever you want or at least close to it i believe that

----------


## David LoPan

> Im a beast compared to what i started with which was pretty much a skeletal frame haha. 
> 
> You have the power and knowledge to be whatever you want or at least close to it i believe that


Have not seen you in a while Cuz. Looks like you have put on some muscle since I saw your last photo. Great job and keep up the hard work brother!

----------


## Cuz

> Have not seen you in a while Cuz. Looks like you have put on some muscle since I saw your last photo. Great job and keep up the hard work brother!


Thank u so much bro. Good to see around the forums

----------


## Cuz

Hit legs . Back pumps shut squatting down real quick. Also that left calf injury is showing is ass too between those two I couldn’t get much done. 
135x10
225x5
315x3
365x1

Light work

Leg curls
15x12
25x12
50x12

Seated calf raise
45x20
70x20

Pretty much impossible to go any further. I must figure out what is causing these pumps bc there is absolutely no remedy whatsoever

----------


## Cuz

Chest
135x20
225x10
315x5
405x1 

Incline hammer
2 plates each sidex10
3 plates each sidex10
4 plates each sidex5
4 plates and 25 each sidex8 PR

Cable crossovers 70 each side 90 each side x12

My ass came off the bench just a tad on 405 but it was a solid lift other than that, i used to much leg drive before I knew it and was like fuckkkk i didnt mean to do that. Worst shoulder pump on the incline hammer machine and cable crossover that i have ever had.
I literally had to use my knees half way to drive home. I feel like the muscle fascia is stretching so much each bodypart i work. It is unbelievably painful tho but i got through the training session. Felt really strong and well rested and my performance showed. I just wanted to hit 4 plates i knew i felt good enough to go for it. After a 12 hr shift I was happy i felt alot stronger around lunchtime but couldn’t take advantage of it. 
I have since dropped MK and my back pumps have subsided about 50%. To give an example on how pumped my back would get , if i swept the floor about 5 minutes I would literally have to lay down and walking was quite a task. I think Mk is more powerful than just about anything ive ever taken. Ive never looked so full and pumped literally as I wake up in the morning.
Really sucks having to take a break from it but the pumps were just too insane. Im gonna take a week off and run it 2 weeks again and then off again a week before my first meet. 
Weight is staying at 228-229 with dropping the orals. I plan on starting them back up in a couple weeks as well. 
Tommorow i have to rid some blood and I believe that will help with the intense pumps

Its always nice to talk to the kids at the gym when moving heavy weights, they always know a buddy that can do more. Isnt that something

----------


## The Deadlifting Dog

Leg drive should be towards your head not up.

Congrats on the gym 405... you'll hit it clean next time.

----------


## kelkel

Cuz what about just dropping the dose of MK. Maybe from 1ml (assuming that's the dose) to .5 and see if it helps.

----------


## Cuz

I’m going to skip back and do legs again tommorow. My back has been lagging and strength has been affected i know I should be pulling 545 fresh and rested. Resting really helped my chest strength last night. I plan on keeping squats to 315 and just repping. I visualize each workout sometimes they go as planned and sometimes they don’t but it keeps me focused.

----------


## Cuz

> Leg drive should be towards your head not up.
> 
> Congrats on the gym 405... you'll hit it clean next time.


Thanks dog I finally felt a tad normal and not beat down. Hopefully you’re right, if i can hit it in a meet ill be satisfied 




> Cuz what about just dropping the dose of MK. Maybe from 1ml (assuming that's the dose) to .5 and see if it helps.


Yes, I believe its 25mg. So that would 12.5mg daily by lowering the dose. Another thing i forgot to mention was i started taking it morning instead of nightly which hurt but i read it was better for bulking so i dont know. I will give that a go tonight at 12.5mg sir(.5ml)

----------


## charger69

> Thanks dog I finally felt a tad normal and not beat down. Hopefully youre right, if i can hit it in a meet ill be satisfied 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I believe its 25mg. So that would 12.5mg daily by lowering the dose. Another thing i forgot to mention was i started taking it morning instead of nightly which hurt but i read it was better for bulking so i dont know. I will give that a go tonight at 12.5mg sir(.5ml)


I dont know how you could take MK In The morning and not want to eat the kitchen sink!! 
I always take it at night. I do not go higher than 25 mg because of the hunger it produces with me. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## The Deadlifting Dog

> During the meet, do you have to wear the same shoes in all 3 lifts? Like, could you wear Chucks to squat and boat slippers to deadllift? 
> 
> I'm just using Chucks as an example, I'm sure there are better choices and probably specialized shoes.


You can wear different shoes for each lift.
Some actually wear deadlifting slippers.
(wrestling shoes with the cushion pad ripped out are just as low to the ground...)

----------


## kelkel

PS: Looking great in that new Avi!

----------


## kelkel

> You can wear different shoes for each lift.
> Some actually wear deadlifting slippers.
> (wrestling shoes with the cushion pad ripped out are just as low to the ground...)


Wrestling shoes were great for me back in the day. I also had a pair of Tom Platz squat shoes and they were awesome. Always surprised me how much of a difference they made when squatting heavy. I have not been able to find them after moving years ago. Pisses me off as I can't believe I'd get rid of them....

----------


## Cuz

Charger if I take it in the morning by the evening i am extremely hungry 

I believe im gonna look into wrestling shoes, ive eyeballed a few on amazon

----------


## Cuz

> PS: Looking great in that new Avi!


Really appreciated

----------


## Cuz

Lightweight babyyyyyyyyyyyyy

everybody wanna be a bodybuilder but nobody wanna lift no heavy! Ass! Weights!!!

----------


## tarmyg

> Lightweight babyyyyyyyyyyyyy
> 
> everybody wanna be a bodybuilder but nobody wanna lift no heavy! Ass! Weights!!!


Love that guy. Best BB of all time IMHO.

----------


## The Deadlifting Dog

Arnold then Haney...

----------


## charger69

> Arnold then Haney...


Last year Mr Olympia




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Cuz

> Last year Mr Olympia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Looking jacked as fuck

----------


## Cuz

Did a high volume bodybuilding workout today. Pump was great all over and the pump wasn’t painful nearly like usual. 

Warmup cable curls 90x12
Cable pressdown 90x20

Hammer should press 
1 plate each side x12
2 x 12
3 x12

Front lats 20x12
Side lats 30x10
Rear delt pec deck 70x12
120x12
160x15? 
Machine goes to 295, life fitness 

Machine preacher 90x12x2
Concentration curl 1 platex10 1 plate plus 25x12

Skull crushers 70x20 100x25

Calf raises 2 sets

Looked really good i thought today i see changes.

----------


## kelkel

> Looking jacked as fuck



Except for those jean shorts. Didn't they go out in the 90's?......

----------


## Cuz

> Except for those jean shorts. Didn't they go out in the 90's?......


Fuck i didnt even realize they were shorts until you pointed that out

----------


## Cuz

Legs
135x12
225x12
315x9 failed 10

Hack
1 platex12
2 platex12
3 platex12

Calf work standing

My left calf started bothering me on the hack so i had to cut the workout short otherwise I would have done two more sets. Back pump was pretty painful not even gonna lie but i made it. For this i have to do legs twice a week. Just gotta watch that calf...

----------


## charger69

> Except for those jean shorts. Didn't they go out in the 90's?......


LMAO


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Cuz

Shot a full barrel today also, been quite the while since ole cuz has done that  :Wink/Grin:

----------


## Cuz

https://youtu.be/zmPHAOkZzsA

Go lift something today brothers!! Doesn’t matter what! If you’re not training you’re shrinking! Goooooooo!

----------


## Cuz

Did some arms today. Didnt feel right, i dont think i had enough food. Just couldn’t really get a pump idk wtf was up. Really disappointing coming out with .5” arm pump on blast. Supersetted bis and tris with moderately heavy weights. Hit one set of alternate dumbell curls with the 80s for show hah.

----------


## charger69

> Did some arms today. Didnt feel right, i dont think i had enough food. Just couldnt really get a pump idk wtf was up. Really disappointing coming out with .5 arm pump on blast. Supersetted bis and tris with moderately heavy weights. Hit one set of alternate dumbell curls with the 80s for show hah.


Shave your legs! LOL


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Cuz

Deadlift
135x5 225x3 315x1 405x1 455x7

Hammer grip chin ups 1 set for 12

Smith machine shoulder press 95x12 135x12 185x10
Rear delt pec deck 100x12x2
Side lats 20x12 rear delt 20x12

Bicep rehabilitation work 

Weight is a down some, but waist is smaller than when i started cycle. Need about 3 extra holes in weight belt. Will rest tomorrow.

----------


## Cuz

> Shave your legs! LOL
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I would if they had more definition. Would look dumb as f

----------


## The Deadlifting Dog

> Shave your legs! LOL
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


FYI: real man trim their body hair with buzzers

----------


## kelkel

It's the shorts crawling up your ass.

I can't unsee that.....

----------


## Cuz

Chest
135x12
225x10
315x3
405x1
415x1
425x1

Hammer strength 
2 plates x10
4 plates x 10
6 plates x 9

Felt strong, felt good. Heavy sets i used wraps. Elbows feeling tender, muscles are getting stronger than my connective tissue. Didnt want to get too crazy. No pre workout, no orals. Just felt good. Rest is key.

----------


## Cuz

Shoulders (seated military press) 
Barx10
95x10
135x10
185x10
225x8

Seated side lats
2 sets with 20s
Seated rear delts
2 sets with 20s
Rear delt pec dec
60x12x2

Ran into an interesting guy . Former bodybuilder. Said he trained with several Mr Os. I asked him how long he been trainin he said 42 years, he was 58. 265 at 8%. Needless to say i looked like gumby next to him. Really nice dude. Said he also trained with Dallas before he passed. Definitely lit a fire under me, wish i had that much muscle maturity. Reminded me of S&D here, veryu inspiring. 

Little leg work Friday

----------


## Cuz

Weekly update 
Tired as fuck, beat down. Time for a deload. Worked 6 12s and today im exhausted 

Hit legs Saturday night, wasnt good. Had trouble balancing the bar and felt weak overall. Did 6-8 sets squats and 4 sets leg press

Hit chest monday night, didnt feel as strong as last workout with Chest but still managed to hit a PR of 420 touch and go. Back on tren and it always absolutely kills my stamina, after my heavy sets i am usually gassed out. I did too rep out sets of 225 and triceps were burnin so bad it was awful.

Not gained any weight haven’t actually trying to so good there. Just trying to get leaner and stronger. Looked really good I thought last night skin looks thinner probably isnt but felt that way enormous pump from delts chest and tris . 

Ive changed my dosing
300 test
150 tren
150 mast
12.5 mk677
5g creatine

Supplementing
2g fish oil
3g nac
50mg zinc
1g vit c
6k iu vit d
Potassium

Gonna blast again after Christmas and deload over, so next monday I’ll throw in some orals and up the doses until I feel too toxic to keep going. Not really went crazy on anything imo

----------


## kelkel

I hope you're going to take a few days off and recuperate?

----------


## Cuz

> I hope you're going to take a few days off and recuperate?


Yes i plan on recovering over the Christmas holidays. I know where i am in the neighborhood on my max lifts are. I will work with 70-80 percent for a bit i believe. Work is putting a choke hold on my training at the moment so will take time to rest. Most people im sure are off more but not where i am 
Thanks for the feedback Kel

----------


## Cuz

> @Cuz, you probably mentioned it somewhere, but how are you feeling about your PL meet? Is that still on?


As of now yes it hasnt been cancelled and im still preparing. Bench is good, deadlift is so so..squat not so good. I may end up doing a raw bench only meet as of now im not sure but definitely still on

----------


## kelkel

Cuz are you using a supersuit / wraps, etc for your heavy squats?

----------


## Cuz

> Cuz are you using a supersuit / wraps, etc for your heavy squats?


Yeah i have knee wraps, sometimes i use them. I want to order some good sleeves here soon. As far as supersuit not sure what that is. Im new to powerlifting and learning as i go. I got a singlet but i feel its too big and not tight enough. My bone structure overall seems very small and narrow hips, just not geared towards super heavy squats and dL’s. I havent been working with those two exercises very long is the reason they are so weak so im playing catch up . Thats the beauty of the sport, youre never good enough so you have to keep pushing and breaking barriers. Ill get there eventually

----------


## Cuz

Trensomnia arent you a little bitch. Shot 100mg today, knew it was comin. I cant find the melatonin to make things worse. Did 7 sets of squats 55 reps total now lower back is hurting due to mishap going forward on the last rep. All good tho im used to this shit

Had something very strange happen to my vision today it scared me thank hell it tapered off. Water rippling effects out of my peripheral, never had this happen before totally freaked me out. Lasted about 20 minutes no clue why.

----------


## Cuz

These holidays are fucking up my schedule. Bahhh humbug!!! Damnit, i need a deadlift day

----------


## charger69

> Cut some of those jean shorts into Daisy Dukes and re take that pic. Only just PM it to @kelkel


LMFAO


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Cuz

May have pulled my lat tie in today. Left side, went narrow grip on DL’s this time. Hopefully just a strain or minor tear. Near the arm pit it feels like. Oh well Its a real downer. Felt incredibly strong unfortunately this happened 495 on deadlifts. Pulled 545 next set, no straps this time. Damn chalk makes all the difference 

Post work out was great , got to sit down with wife and kids we enjoyed a good meal. Hope everyone had a great Christmas as well

----------


## Cuz

Also tried one of the infamous back shavers, worked well. Back is smooth. Only fuckin problem now is i have razor burn like a motherfucker. Basically a spotless back to now looks like i got into a fucking cactus garden, godammit I have the absolute shittiest skin. I tried it and damn, to no avale...its the clippers from here on out. Last time this happened on my ass it took a month to go away but the bumps were much larger also hopefully in two weeks its gone. Lol literally NOTHING in my genetics is cut out for the sport. Will, and desire my friends. Thats all i have on my side

----------


## Cuz

> You can let it grow until after your PL meet


Oh I definitely have no choice now i just hope these damn bumps are gone. 

5:26 am
Lat pain is about a 4. Massage and rest helps tremendously. Kinda scared to even train today , even lower body. Everything is tied into this muscle it seems. What will it be next time, knee? Hip? Lol

----------


## Cuz

Leg day last night. Felt great up until the end when back pumps got out of hand. Probably was going to low on the leg press but i like a full range of motion even if i have to pull myself down on the sled seat with my arms. Had two more sets in me but back pumps were getting unbearable 
Back squats 
95x5 135x5 225x 225x5 315x5 315x6 355x1 375x1

Leg press 
4 plates x10
8 plates x 10
12 plates x 10

Joints are a tad sore today as expected, really feeling a huge strength increase . Today i have zero appetite and fill full as fuck, kinda sucks. 229.2 in the gym yesterday, easily can make weight. Getting a massage today from my asian friends its long overdue

----------


## Cuz

Chest
135x20
225x12
315x3 315x3 315x5
405x3 (raw rep pr)

Hammer press 4 plates 4x12
Cables 2x50x12
Pec dec 150x12
210x12

Dumbell reverse flies 12.5x12 2 sets 3 seconds negatives

All i could do before the pump became too painful. Looking full and vascular, waist is small, so far so good. Lat didnt bother me on chest or legs. I feel fairly strong. Last heavy chest workout until after January 9th. 
Current protocol 300/300/300 test/npp/mast with 25 mg daily anadrol roughly 5 days back in. First local meet is next Saturday i will increase 100mg on everything so a total of 1.5 grams of gear for that week then drop the oral after the first meet and deload for a month and ramp back up for the next meet

----------


## Cuz

> Are you doing this meet raw? If so, maybe you will get lucky and they have a raw category or division or whatever its called.


Yes raw full power and / or raw bench only.

----------


## The Deadlifting Dog

I would advise against just bench. 
You could do push/pull but...
You may as well do a full meet so you can learn from it. 

There are commands and time limits and judges in a meet. 
You’ll never know if your squats will pass in a meet until you do a meet. 

Also... I forgot to mention this tip. You should train your squats and deads without a mirror in front of you. Come meet day there is no mirror. 

(I know I know... every gym rat knows your muscles don’t grow unless you stare at yourself in the mirror while lifting.)

----------


## Cuz

> I would advise against just bench. 
> You could do push/pull but...
> You may as well do a full meet so you can learn from it. 
> 
> There are commands and time limits and judges in a meet. 
> You’ll never know if your squats will pass in a meet until you do a meet. 
> 
> Also... I forgot to mention this tip. You should train your squats and deads without a mirror in front of you. Come meet day there is no mirror. 
> 
> (I know I know... every gym rat knows your muscles don’t grow unless you stare at yourself in the mirror while lifting.)


Good to know. I’ll probably do it all my first meet, its just not fun not really having a competitive squat or deadlift. I can squat at home without a mirror . I have a bad habit of standing there with the weight on my back before a heavy squat

----------


## Cuz

> You might be competitive in the raw competition. Just depends on who shows up that day...


True man, ive actually only been squatting regularly since october and have put 100 lbs on it. Deadlifts were a hit and miss for me, before October when i grew this wild hair of wanting to compete in a meet, id do deadlifts maybe once a month...for about a year. Always benched every week sometimes twice a week that is why its a strong point for me, been doing this for 4 years when i started 100mg trt

----------


## Cuz

Arms today just for fun. Its sunny and 70 here  :AaGreen22: 

Been following arm wrestling closely. And strict curls. Fairly new to strict curls . Gonna have a little fun in the gym today hopefully I won’t tear anything knock on wood

----------


## Cuz

Good workout. Thought i looked good so i took a pic lol. Went heavy on triceps. Broke a PR, which is easy to do with Anadrol . By the far the king of all steroids for me, strength is insane, vascularity is nuts...just a great all around bodybuilding drug and definitely my favorite one. 

Did alot of tricep work, didnt have alot of room left for biceps other than pump work. 

Skull crushers ez curl bar 
3x70x12-15 ( went all the way behind my head for stretch each rep, afterwards i did close grip presses until the burning was to intense)
110x12
160x5
180x3

Rope pressdowns (kneeling)
3x12 100lb slow

Preacher curls 60x12
110x12

Straight bar curs 
Bar only 2x10 slow

----------


## SampsonandDelilah

I can’t tell if your arms and shoulders got bigger or your beard got smaller?  :Wink: 

You’re a house Cuz, looking solid bro! Excited to see how this meet goes, you’re gonna crush it. 

No doubt about it...

----------


## Cuz

> I can’t tell if your arms and shoulders got bigger or your beard got smaller? 
> 
> You’re a house Cuz, looking solid bro! Excited to see how this meet goes, you’re gonna crush it. 
> 
> No doubt about it...


Many thanks big man, i really appreciate the kind words and i hope you’re right maybe i can do well if i stay healthy and dont hurt myself lol




> Oh snap! @Cuz is Dave Bautista with hair!


Man, i have heard that sooo many times its crazy lol too bad he doenst play in movies much anymore or i could be a stunt double lmfao

----------


## Cuz

No training today. Taking a couple days off from anadrol as well. Just be to be on the safe side, also decided to keep my injections 300/300/300 its working so im not messing with it although it was tempting to increase meet week...

Sore as hell today which means i did something. Noticed bruising under my lat this morning from the tearing earlier in the week but no pain. Did three back to back BP READINGS. 153/94 134/89 139/88. The first reading I did i wqs very uncomfortable and i think thats what spiked it i had relaxed then there on out. Fixin to eat some more chicken and broccoli.

----------


## SampsonandDelilah

> Oh snap! @Cuz is Dave Bautista with hair!



Damn, yup. I see it.

Cuz, I’ll gladly lend you my clippers. Join the bald and beautiful club! Lol

----------


## Cuz

> Damn, yup. I see it.
> 
> Cuz, I’ll gladly lend you my clippers. Join the bald and beautiful club! Lol


I did last summer bro, when i had the long beard. I have a rare condition where my head skin actually has wrinkles in it, its about 1
In 100,000 from what i researched...i had alot of people asking what was wrong with my head it kinda bothered me. So i just let it grow back out and covered it up

----------


## SampsonandDelilah

Got it, well at least you gave it a shot. If I could go mine back I would too! Lol
Must be some brave mofos is AL to be asking “what’s wrong with you head”. Not sure if he asking you that! 




> I did last summer bro, when i had the long beard. I have a rare condition where my head skin actually has wrinkles in it, its about 1
> In 100,000 from what i researched...i had alot of people asking what was wrong with my head it kinda bothered me. So i just let it grow back out and covered it up

----------


## Cuz

> Got it, well at least you gave it a shot. If I could go mine back I would too! Lol
> Must be some brave mofos is AL to be asking “what’s wrong with you head”. Not sure if he asking you that!


Lmfao, just the knuckleheads i work with 

Ive really noticed the mast is killing my fucking hair line my guy lol everytime I run it gets thinner sheesh

----------


## SampsonandDelilah

Finesteride is an option but I read an article that said that men who take it are 5 times more likely to sufffer from ED. I’d rather have a wrinkly head...

----------


## Cuz

> Finesteride is an option but I read an article that said that men who take it are 5 times more likely to sufffer from ED. I’d rather have a wrinkly head...


I think i agree with you there lol you also cant donate blood while taking it oh well. I need gains not hair anyway right lmao

----------


## SampsonandDelilah

> I think i agree with you there lol you also cant donate blood while taking it oh well. I need gains not hair anyway right lmao


Spoken like a true warrior

----------


## Cuz

Just a quick no bullshit leg workout. 

Warm up leg extension 
40x15
80x15

Leg press 
4 platesx10
8 plates x10
12 plates x 10
16 plates x8
Drop set 12 plates x 10 or 11

Leg ext
150x15
190x15

Done. 
May have to start caber as i see gyno coming along rearing its uggly ass...of course when the gains start coming

----------


## charger69

> Just a quick no bullshit leg workout. 
> 
> Warm up leg extension 
> 40x15
> 80x15
> 
> Leg press 
> 4 platesx10
> 8 plates x10
> ...


Is t that always the way it happens? You begin to make gains and something slows you down. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Cuz

> Is t that always the way it happens? You begin to make gains and something slows you down. 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Indeed, we are always faced with obstacles in this sport. Its always a challenge

----------


## SampsonandDelilah

Better to get ahead of it. I know you run mast but have you ever added proviron ? Been reading up on it and it’s ability to uptake additional free testosterone and prevent it from conversion. Because test and tren are competing for the same receptors, the tren wins out leaving more testosterone on the outside looking in which with nowhere to go begins to convert...proviron helps with that process. This reinforces why test should be run at TRT dosages as a support while the stronger agent (Tren) gets all of the binding affinity. 

Hopefully that makes sense? Can’t remember your dosages currently but food for thought. Regardless better to get ahead of the gyno as I believe you have some history there too, right?

Way to stay beastly Cuz!

----------


## Cuz

> Better to get ahead of it. I know you run mast but have you ever added proviron ? Been reading up on it and it’s ability to uptake additional free testosterone and prevent it from conversion. Because test and tren are competing for the same receptors, the tren wins out leaving more testosterone on the outside looking in which with nowhere to go begins to convert...proviron helps with that process. This reinforces why test should be run at TRT dosages as a support while the stronger agent (Tren) gets all of the binding affinity. 
> 
> Hopefully that makes sense? Can’t remember your dosages currently but food for thought. Regardless better to get ahead of the gyno as I believe you have some history there too, right?
> 
> Way to stay beastly Cuz!


I have not ever tried proviron I probably should. Right now im doing test/mast/npp ... 300 each probably more this week tho considering saturday i have a local meet...i been watching the list and was gonna be fairly competitive but last minute i seen where a guy 10lbs lighter than me has an insane squat, i can hang with him on the other lifts probably out bench him easily but not squatting for years has hurt me but thats just where i am right now. 
Back on topic, proviron would help. I dont have it and have no source for it. What I can do is increase masteron and lower test...and add Caber. Im not too concerned with gyno honestly , i have flare ups from time to time and they will go away after i drop the doses which i will soon..it’s probably just excess estrogen from the test im not taking an AI bc they literally dry my joints and fucking kill strength a little gyno wont hurt me its fucking annoying for sure. 
I appreciate your input Sam, very knowledgeable member and well respected.

Edit: I actually can get it from source speak of the devil... i just dont know how i feel about running another oral

----------


## Cuz

72 hours from first meet. Weighed 220.6 this morning which is good news for me i will make weight no problem. Thats with only about ehh 12 hour fast maybe more...pretty relieved honestly. Could tell yesterday i was getting leaner, could see abs and seratus. As fast as my metabolism is i have no question i could cut for a bodybuilding show is 6 weeks...damn genetics 

So yeah, being a 220er in my age division im not too bad. Considering ive only trained bench press consistently and prior to last October squats and deads were whenever the fuck I wanted to train. So not being consistent on those two lifts has hurt my totals but live and learn damn im only 35, 36 in a few weeks...i will go out on a limb as say i will put 100lbs on squat and dead for 2021 wishfully thinking. I have definitely have the heart to do so 

As for now the only thing im worried about is mindset, if im mentally not strong i wont be strong so that scares me especially being a first timer. Remember the first time you got laid? Chances are you didnt go into that crushing it eh??? Hehe
All my gear has arrived it should pass inspection...
The mark bell belt isnt as supporting as i had hoped, the pioneer i used in the gym felt like steel but its still a good belt just not a pioneer

----------


## Cuz

I paid 54 in shipping to have this bitch next day aired... couldnt take any chances

----------


## Cuz

Took this last night before bed. I believe if i can bring the lower up and fine tune the upper i have a good shot at submasters classic physique in the next couple years. I prefer classic over open bodybuilding anyday, open bodybuilding is a very short little ride. Its not healthy and it damn sure isnt life long classic on the other hand isnt so extreme. I hope in the next two years i can continue to improve my strength levels and also physique

----------


## Cuz

Weighed in this morning officially at 218.4, actually cut too much but i dont care bc i made 220 and thats all that i care about. Feel like shit probably bc i increased anadrol to 50 mg per day this week. I have high hopes for this meet, but this is literally my first rodeo so if I fail but i will gain experience. Gonna try to carb load the next 12 hours

----------


## Chark

> Took this last night before bed. I believe if i can bring the lower up and fine tune the upper i have a good shot at submasters classic physique in the next couple years. I prefer classic over open bodybuilding anyday, open bodybuilding is a very short little ride. Its not healthy and it damn sure isnt life long classic on the other hand isnt so extreme. I hope in the next two years i can continue to improve my strength levels and also physique


I’d bet you’d have a great rear-double. Lots of detail and a pretty V taper.

Edit: Good luck tomorrow brother. Kill it! Excited to hear about your experience.

----------


## Cuz

> I’d bet you’d have a great rear-double. Lots of detail and a pretty V taper.
> 
> Edit: Good luck tomorrow brother. Kill it! Excited to hear about your experience.


Thank you so much bro.

----------


## The Deadlifting Dog

> Weighed in this morning officially at 218.4, actually cut too much but i dont care bc i made 220 and thats all that i care about. Feel like shit probably bc i increased anadrol to 50 mg per day this week. I have high hopes for this meet, but this is literally my first rodeo so if I fail but i will gain experience. Gonna try to carb load the next 12 hours


Gatorade, salt, bananas, white rice, and gummy bears are your friend.
You can easily weight 225+ tomorrow morning.

Bring plenty of drinks to the meet.
PWO.
Doughnuts.
Gummy bears.

You might want to eat a meal after squats.
Benching with a full belly is easy.
Don't squat or pull with an over-full belly.

It is a long day with lots of sweat.
You need to stay hydrated.

Bring an I-phone charger and a folding chair for the warm-up area.

Bring pain meds.
and ammonia.
and tiger balm.

Open light.
Did you have to give your openers?

----------


## The Deadlifting Dog

GO TO THE RULES MEETING

Sucks.
I know.
But you will learn some things.

Once you've done two or three of them you can skip 'em.

----------


## charger69

> Gatorade, salt, bananas, white rice, and gummy bears are your friend.
> You can easily weight 225+ tomorrow morning.
> 
> Bring plenty of drinks to the meet.
> PWO.
> Doughnuts.
> Gummy bears.
> 
> You might want to eat a meal after squats.
> ...


DD- hes going to a meet not a picnic. LOL
I couldnt resist. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Cuz

> Gatorade, salt, bananas, white rice, and gummy bears are your friend.
> You can easily weight 225+ tomorrow morning.
> 
> Bring plenty of drinks to the meet.
> PWO.
> Doughnuts.
> Gummy bears.
> 
> You might want to eat a meal after squats.
> ...


Very helpful sir I appreciate it. I havent give my openers yet bc i really i dont know what i need to open with. Take for instance bench im a tad nervous with opening heavy but i also want to be fresh as possible so if i open with 405 then 415 then 425 i feel like i will be gassed out the last lift. Possibly might open with 375 then 420 ? Shit i dont know

----------


## The Deadlifting Dog

Being your first meet I will be cautious on squats.
Say 85%, 93%, 100%

Bench 90%, 95%, 100%
(385, 405, 425)

Deads 85%, 93%, 100%


The reason to open light on squats is because if you miss on depth you can't pick a lower weight for your 2nd attempt.

And remember, if you bench 405,415,425 or 385,405,425.... it scores the same 425
Opening too heavy is the number one mistake people make.
Your opener should be considered your final warm-up.

Surprised you didn't have to give your openers at the weigh-in. (usually done at the same time)
Did you figure out your rack heights?

Is this USPA?

----------


## The Deadlifting Dog

If your meet is in kilos then print this out and bring with you...

Attachment 180505

----------


## Cuz

> Being your first meet I will be cautious on squats.
> Say 85%, 93%, 100%
> 
> Bench 90%, 95%, 100%
> (385, 405, 425)
> 
> Deads 85%, 93%, 100%
> 
> 
> ...


No this is a local event not a federation. It will be the same thing i left the openers blank they never called
The actual uspa meet is next month

Wasnt aware of that on squats damn so one shot only well damn

I will use the formula u listed for the lifts.

----------


## The Deadlifting Dog

> Wasnt aware of that on squats damn so one shot only well damn


It is like that for all three lifts.

You can't go down in your next attempt.
You can do the same weight again if you miss it.
You can do a higher weight even if you miss it.
You can decline a further attempt.

I've seen plenty of people bomb out off a meet.
Actually had a friend not have a top ten squat go into the record books because he bombed out on deads.
(His hands swelleds up from too much dbol /anadrol and he couldn't hold onto the weight. He is like 5'5" and 265lbs so he has little stubby fingers.)

You can hit a world record bench but if you don't finish the meet the lift technically doesn't count.

----------


## charger69

Its good to see that DD has you covered, Cuz!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Cuz

> It’s good to see that DD has you covered, Cuz!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No kidding. He is the powerlifting king around here

----------


## Cuz

> It is like that for all three lifts.
> 
> You can't go down in your next attempt.
> You can do the same weight again if you miss it.
> You can do a higher weight even if you miss it.
> You can decline a further attempt.
> 
> I've seen plenty of people bomb out off a meet.
> Actually had a friend not have a top ten squat go into the record books because he bombed out on deads.
> ...


My god lol how much dbol and anadrol was he taking ?

----------


## The Deadlifting Dog

> My god lol how much dbol and anadrol was he taking ?


 :Shrug:  Enough to be 265lbs at 5'5".



Dude can pull 750 with straps but I think his best meet lift is 660ish.

Has squatted 800 in sleeves and benched 500...

----------


## The Deadlifting Dog

> No this is a local event not a federation.


They will be very loose in their judging.
Expecting to see many high squats get passed.

Just realize that your next meet will be much stricter.

----------


## Cuz

> They will be very loose in their judging.
> Expecting to see many high squats get passed.
> 
> Just realize that your next meet will be much stricter.


Ive noticed you bring up squat depth quite a bit. So that must be a key point. They will be fairly strict, probably not as much as the usap judges but it will need to be a good lift. The guy reffing it and the others, the head one knows his shit. He’s actually the guy i ran into last year one of the biggest guys ive ever seen and got chatted with him some 
If i do see some lifts not deep enough im definitely saying something

----------


## Cuz

> Enough to be 265lbs at 5'5".
> 
> 
> 
> Dude can pull 750 with straps but I think his best meet lift is 660ish.
> 
> Has squatted 800 in sleeves and benched 500...


Over 2000 raw? Fuck. Id say that was world class. His squat is really helping him out. Good stuff

----------


## The Deadlifting Dog

Forgot to mention this. 
Don’t treat your warm-ups like a workout. 
I’ve seen dudes doing sets of 8 on bench to failure. 
You’re there to hit a PR. Not to get a workout.

----------


## SampsonandDelilah

You guys are hardcore, I just want to look good in a tee shirt  :Wink: 

Keep kicking ass Cuz and great looking out DD. Love it

----------


## The Deadlifting Dog

> You guys are hardcore, I just want to look good in a tee shirt 
> 
> Keep kicking ass Cuz and great looking out DD. Love it


With a couple more years of training and a stricter diet you have an outside shoot at looking good in AND out of a t-shirt.

----------


## SampsonandDelilah

> With a couple more years of training and a stricter diet you have an outside shoot at looking good in AND out of a t-shirt.


Off to the diet section I go...

(angrily slams down a bowl of Cinnamon Toast Crunch)

----------


## Cuz

Showtime

----------


## The Deadlifting Dog

Kill it!

----------


## Cuz

Welp first meet down. Everything is good, right elbow is tweaked a tad. I had an issue on the 3rd squat where i came up real fast and bout lost the bar but i caught and it hurt my right elbow. 
So squats I hit 405. Basically dont know where i am as far as max wise on squats bc well hell honestly ive been squatting about two months prior and just really not comfortable with them yet. I was also fucked on warm ups. I only got two warm up sets in at 225 and they called us up with no notice so here I am two sets in still cold so i had to open with 315 365 and 405. 405 was definitely not my max and that cost me the 1400 i was looking for but this was a learning experience. 
On bench I had a proper warmup. Was not 100 percent on bench bc of the elbow pain on previous lift but i still managed to be fairly strong. They got the weights wrong was suppsoed to open with 385 415 but it was actually 395 and 425. So my third lift i tried 430 but my right arm just didnt have it in me but i got the 425. I literally gave everything I had on 430 and i was pretty tired after this. 
Deadlift i opened with 495 then 545 and then tried 570 to get the 1400 I wanted but couldnt get 570 up. Like i said i was gassed from the bench but hell it is what it is it was a good experience for me. Had the best bench in my class which was all open meaning I competed agains guys in there 20s. 
Gonna rest up my arm and get back with it in a couple days

----------


## The Deadlifting Dog

Proud of you. 
It’s a totally different game when it’s on the platform. 

You now have outbenched me by 5lbs so I hate you. 
Anyone stronger or bigger is on that last. 
You know... guys like S&D, KelKel, Charger, etc..

You will continue making mistakes at meets...
It’s a learning experience. 

That which does not kill us makes us stronger.

----------


## The Deadlifting Dog

By the way...

At your age it is pretty common to be pretty beat up after a meet.

One tweaked elbow is a small price to pay for a 425 bench PR.

----------


## Cuz

> By the way...
> 
> At your age it is pretty common to be pretty beat up after a meet.
> 
> One tweaked elbow is a small price to pay for a 425 bench PR.


Really appreciate your help buddy. You really helped me alot through this. I mean that. Im definitely more of a bodybuilder then a powerlifter. But the adrenaline i get from the lifts is just insane i love it. Hard to believe i seen a 1605 total today from a kid. This kid literally looked like he had never touched a weight in his life was fuckin crazy kid yanks 605 up on the deadlift like its air. Guessin he was 22-24. 

Pound for pound i had the best bench of the whole meet. The kid was the strongest overall pound for pound with 1605. One guy my age was right behind him i think at 1600 which was insane was a long time powerlifter as well. 

There was a vet powerlifter there who i my age or older im guessing he is in the 275 plus had to be we seen a 720 squat i dont think they give him the 450 bench i dont think he ever completely locked out had to be pretty heartbroken over that. I think he was close to 1900 total not sure bc after the last deadlift attempt failed i just kinda was ready to leave. Lol. 

Got out the truck and my right quad began cramping like fuck, left pec as well. Took a potassium pill and drank saltwater all is good now. 
Just sort of winding down from the adrenaline today. Definitely the most explosive day ive ever had the atmosphere is really good too. 

While I think i may one day bench 450, the bench takes much longer to PR on , like 5 lbs at a time now. I feel like i have a 600 deadlift in me one day, i hope so. The sqaut is really wide open for me. Im literally a brand new sqautter lol which is good bc im pretty sure it will increase quickly. 

Anyway, thanks again DD for the tips, advice, and support.

----------


## SampsonandDelilah

Proud of you brother!! This whole thing has been fun to watch unfold and it’s great seeing the brotherhood of this place rally and come together which is really why this place exists. You represented Cuz and I hope you’re as proud of yourself as we all are of you!

----------


## charger69

I am by no means a power lifter, but I consider it a major feat just to get on stage whether a power lifter or bodybuilder. The preparation and discipline to get on stage makes you a winner whether you get a trophy or not. The first one is just to show up and understand what its like. 
Great job!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## The Deadlifting Dog

> I am by no means a power lifter, but I consider it a major feat just to get on stage whether a power lifter or bodybuilder. The preparation and discipline to get on stage makes you a winner whether you get a trophy or not. The first one is just to show up and understand what it’s like. 
> Great job!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It is a totally different game on the platform. 
Whether that is powerlifting or bodybuilding. 

Totally agree. 

I did a BB show at 19. 
My waist is too wide. I retired. 

When you compete... you have to train towards a goal at a specific date. Months if not years of the work comes down to moment in time. 

I highly recommend it for anyone.

----------


## kelkel

Wow Cuz, you did great! A bit scary up there but now you know what the nerves are like and to start prep and warm ups even earlier if needed.
Highly suggest you take this week off. Relax, reflect and plan out your next attack.
DD has been spot on with his advice and you're fortunate to have his guidance and wisdom, as is this forum.

----------


## Chark

> Proud of you brother!! This whole thing has been fun to watch unfold and its great seeing the brotherhood of this place rally and come together which is really why this place exists. You represented Cuz and I hope youre as proud of yourself as we all are of you!


So much this ^^

----------


## Cuz

Thanks for motivation gentlemen! You guys are awesome. Love the community here. 

2 days post meet im still beat up. Right elbow is too tender to train. Im not rushing it. I am currently running test only right now. Thinkin about shooting a low dose nandrolone for joints. Damn dont they need it.

----------


## Cuz

Been almost a week from meet. No gym time no gear fuck i feel fantastic. Despite working 68 hours, today i am and feel amazing. I shot test and nandrolone today my elbow joints have gotten a tad tender. 
Today will be legs and the main thing i want to accomplish is 10 sets of 3 with 315 today enough for me to feel it but definitely wont kill me the next day.

----------


## Cuz

Been feelin a tad rough and down, pretty extreme right elbow pain during workouts. Couldnt finish the previous leg session due to this pain. Also cant do a legitimate bench workout. Hopefully she heals fast. 

Actually started primo Wednesday. First time and im liking it. Im gonna use 200mg and see how it goes. Also gonna cut my carbs back just a tad for awhile

----------


## tarmyg

> Been feelin a tad rough and down, pretty extreme right elbow pain during workouts. Couldnt finish the previous leg session due to this pain. Also cant do a legitimate bench workout. Hopefully she heals fast. 
> 
> Actually started primo Wednesday. First time and im liking it. Im gonna use 200mg and see how it goes. Also gonna cut my carbs back just a tad for awhile


200mg of primo seems very low. How did you land on that dosage?

----------


## Cuz

> 200mg of primo seems very low. How did you land on that dosage?


Anytime i start something new , I always start pretty low and level up. It just makes sense to me to do so you just have nowhere to go but up . I also seen where alot 90s pros run it rather low dunno if its true. So far im loving it

That is a good question tho, thanks for asking

----------


## SampsonandDelilah

What’s your total cruise regimen right now and what are you weighing? Did you cut weight for the competition? Can’t remember...

What about some BPC-157 and/or some TB-500?

----------


## Cuz

> What’s your total cruise regimen right now and what are you weighing? Did you cut weight for the competition? Can’t remember...
> 
> What about some BPC-157 and/or some TB-500?


Right now it is a 200/200/200. With test, primo, and npp. Its a tad over therapeutic dose, but I really dont see these compounds doing any major damage to myself at these dosages. Im basically using this to bridge until my next blast which i will start in 2 weeks. Im trying to hold onto what i have gained the 9 weeks i was on blast and honestly it really wasnt even a blast maybe a gram total plus some anadrol here and there. The drol is like tren without all the bullshit side effects i get from it. I love the shit and cant wait to gain some more strength again. 

Yesterday I was 228 clothed, a tad more water has come back but that’s what I want for these joints. I had cut down to 218.4 the morning before competiton which basically attributed to water, salt, carbs and and empty GI tract wasnt too bad at all. 
So far what little i have the primo has greatly improved mood more so than any other anabolic ive tried. Its pretty damn nice, appetiite has been insane today for some reason also. Thanks for the inquiry brother

----------


## SampsonandDelilah

You always look beastly brother, can only imagine what that competition took out of you. Been wanting to try those peptides on some of my joints in hopes they’ll help with some tendon and ligament strain.

Keep it up and I’ll be interested in seeing how the primo works out. I’ve only run it once and that was 20 years ago with no test!

----------


## Cuz

> You always look beastly brother, can only imagine what that competition took out of you. Been wanting to try those peptides on some of my joints in hopes they’ll help with some tendon and ligament strain.
> 
> Keep it up and I’ll be interested in seeing how the primo works out. I’ve only run it once and that was 20 years ago with no test!


Appreciate it big guy. I almost tried the tb-500 once, i may end trying it again and actually going through with it because joint relief would definitely benefit right now. I’ll probably look into it today. 

Im looking forward to trying it (primo) . Always heard it was weak and expensive but i got a good deal on it so figured wth ill try it

----------


## Cuz

Monday night legs
Hack squats
2 platesx 10
4 plates x10
6 plates x 10
8 plates x 10
10 plates x6


Leg extension 3-4 sets
Leg curls 1 set only due to back pump

Hacks felt great my legs are getting stronger

----------


## kelkel

> Right now it is a 200/200/200. With test, primo, and npp. Its a tad over therapeutic dose,



That's a nice little bridge.

----------


## Cuz

> That's a nice little bridge.


I appreciate that, if you approve it i know its good

----------


## Cuz

Yesterday was delts, bis and tris.
I may say it was the best ive ever looked in the gym

Nothing fancy just presses, side laterals and a few sets for rear delts. Most light work for arms just trying to rehab those elbows. They felt alot better.

----------


## kelkel

> Yesterday was delts, bis and tris.
> I may say it was the best ive ever looked in the gym
> 
> Nothing fancy just presses, side laterals and a few sets for rear delts. Most light work for arms just trying to rehab those elbows. They felt alot better.



So what's next on the agenda? Ever consider a BB'ing contest?

----------


## Cuz

> So what's next on the agenda? Ever consider a BB'ing contest?


Oh yeah definitely. But thats a whole different animal, got several things i need to bring up first before actually proceeding. I think i can do it in the next couple years at the rate im going albeit i stay healthy and injury free

----------


## Cuz

Having a very hard time getting food down. No appetite. Kinda sucks . Looks like more mk677 is needed. Hit chest today and was weak

----------


## Hughinn

> Having a very hard time getting food down. No appetite. Kinda sucks . Looks like more mk677 is needed. Hit chest today and was weak



You sick cuz?

----------


## Cuz

> You sick cuz?


Sick? Only when it comes to sex, i have some sick fetishes lmao

----------


## Cuz

So i fucked around with back today. Im not blasting right now and damn I can tell it strength has took a shit oh well at least i look good hah. 

Sumo deadlifts
135,225,315,405
Bent over rows
135,185,225

Dumbell rows
100lb 
Tbar machine 2 plates
Chinups

Some other rehab work

----------


## charger69

> So i fucked around with back today. Im not blasting right now and damn I can tell it strength has took a shit oh well at least i look good hah. 
> 
> Sumo deadlifts
> 135,225,315,405
> Bent over rows
> 135,185,225
> 
> Dumbell rows
> 100lb 
> ...


Who the fuck cares about strength??? You look great!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Cuz

> Who the fuck cares about strength??? You look great!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Really appreciate it brother!. ..Just all a mind game

----------


## Cuz

> Do you normally pull sumo or conventional?


I have such a shitty deadlift i wanted to get lower and try something different it was the first time doing sumo

----------


## Cuz

> That first time is always fun. I pull conventional but when I'm _really_ trying to up my deadlift, I will include a few sets of sumo. It feels a little awkward to me but it is a cool change up.


Agreed man. Im not getting as much food right now, ever since i stopped Mk my appetite just crashed so im starting another MK cycle soon. My chest is so sore from friday night pulling sumo really felt it in my chest so i didnt try and go heavy. Always neat learning new things

----------


## Cuz

Did back yesterday 

5 sets pullups
Bwx10
Plus 25lb x10
Plus 45lb x 8
Plus 90lb x5
Plus 135lb x 3

Rack pulls while standing on 2 plates

315x8
405x8
495x 6

One arm machine rows
3 plates x 12
4 plates x 12

Tricep work (couple of warmers and working set)

Back is fried today

----------


## kelkel

> Did back yesterday 
> 
> 5 sets pullups
> Bwx10
> Plus 25lb x10
> Plus 45lb x 8
> Plus 90lb x5
> Plus 135lb x 3
> 
> ...



Impressive! Especially the pull ups.

----------


## Cuz

> Impressive! Especially the pull ups.


Havent done them in years , was quite happy myself. I know my body is unusually very sore this week not sure whats goin on with that.

Started mk again yesterday

----------


## Cuz

Legs 
2 sets leg extensions

8 sets leg press including drop set
4-16 plates. 35 minutes 
Done

----------


## tarmyg

Did you post a picture of the wheels anywhere?

----------


## Cuz

> Did you post a picture of the wheels anywhere?


Legs are my number one priority right now. And back. Ill post some worthy shots soon

----------


## kelkel

> Legs are my number one priority right now. And back. Ill post some worthy shots soon



Oh I won't let you forget you promised that.

----------


## Cuz

Current wheel shot.

----------


## Cuz

Right shoulder is AGAIN tore up, front delt area. Really hard to dumbell press . You would think after years of presses these mfers would adapt and stop micro tearing but no. Couldnt get those 120s today didnt even try, knew better 

2 sets lat raises warmup
Dumbell press
60x12
65x12
70x12
80x12
100x12

Shoulder machine press 2 plates for alot of reps

2 sets rear delts, 2 sets side lats

3 sets pressdowns lightweight 
Straight bar skullcrushers
95x10?
135x9

Not much energy and in pain

Health update
Ekg came back abnormal that i wanted, I knew it would bc i have an irregular heartbeat. Doc ordered a stress test and ecg 

Liver values look good
Kidneys so so as usual 
Cholesterol wasnt terrible either 
Hct is at 50

----------


## kelkel

Time for BPC and TB to help your delt.

----------


## Cuz

> Time for BPC and TB to help your delt.


May need some guidance on that shortly

----------


## Cuz

Quads/hams

Hacks
2 platesx10
4 platesx10
6 plates x10
8 platesx10
10 platesx8 

2 sets leg ext
4 sets leg curls

40 minutes in and out

----------


## Cuz

Chest
95x?
135x15
225x10
315x5
365x5

Dumbell
45x15
65x12
90x15
120x10

Incline dumbell
55x12
70x12

Pec dec
130x12
250x12
350x12

Tricep pressdowns 
3 sets moderate weight 

Done

----------


## Cuz

Legs last night

Hack squats 
2,4,6,8,10,12 plates
6-8 rep range on all with rest pause on heavy set

Leg press
4,6,8 plates 
12-15 rep range
Slow reps with constant tension seemed to work well

----------


## kelkel

> Legs last night
> 
> Hack squats 
> 2,4,6,8,10,12 plates
> 6-8 rep range on all with rest pause on heavy set
> 
> Leg press
> 4,6,8 plates 
> 12-15 rep range
> Slow reps with constant tension seemed to work well



Doing hams on a separate day?

----------


## Cuz

> Doing hams on a separate day?


I usually hit hams on back day and on my third leg day ( edit...my third training session for legs LOL) . Stiff legged dead’s and leg curls is usually all i will do for hams

I need to focus more on abs, hams, and calves. That is major weak points for me right now trying to bulk I feel my abdomen is getting bigger overall.

----------


## kelkel

> I usually hit hams on back day and on my third leg day .




So it's a short day?

----------


## Cuz

> So it's a short day?


Extremely

----------


## Cuz

Steady grinding. Gym time has been few and far between just doing what i can. Sitting at 230 even today after giving blood. Shouldnt have to again until after summer. Got some knee and leg issues arise. Bothers me about the knee bc that is a joint, muscle tears and sprains are one thing but joints are the real deal . 

Hemoglobin reading was 15.0 today its never been that low i think the readng was false. Bp was 148/80 HR 78 . Taking test and mk677 with a touch (200mg) of nandrolone for some sort of tissue and joint healing. May have to look into peptides eventually. 

Also, had a nuclear stress test and ultrasound on heart last week, hope to see doc in a couple weeks. Hopefully its normal. 

Strength isnt off tremendously but im no where near my max bench. Wish it was steadier but oh well.

----------


## kelkel

Last time I did a stress test I chose the treadmill version. Thought I was going to throw up and die. I'll nuke it next time.

15.0 means your hema was only around 45.

----------


## Cuz

> Last time I did a stress test I chose the treadmill version. Thought I was going to throw up and die. I'll nuke it next time.
> 
> *15.0 means your hema was only around 45.*


I did that version also with the treadmill. Had a great conversation with the two older nurses while on the treadmill quite an experience 

My thoughts Exactly which is strange, my bloodwork in January revealed i was at 50.xx hence why I think i got a false reading today..i dont know. Time to make some more red blood cells

----------


## Cuz

Its good to get away from reality awhile. Taking off from my normal routine a few days

----------


## kelkel

Good stuff. Pizza looks great!

----------


## charger69

Can you get that huge meathead out of the view?? LOL

Looking great!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Cuz

> Can you get that huge meathead out of the view?? LOL
> 
> Looking great!
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Lol good stuff Charger shit i wish i was “huge” . Maybe 3 more hard years of bulking/ eating like an elephant with tons of AAS..

Sounds so heart healthy doesnt it? My total cholesterol was 160 at the time of blood donation Monday. Ill see it in more detail middle of the month to review my tests

----------


## Cuz

> Good stuff. Pizza looks great!


I could only eat 3 slices man, biggest and best pie i ever had...

----------


## Chark

Trip to the smokies Cuz?

----------


## Cuz

> Trip to the smokies Cuz?


Yes sir!

----------


## Cuz

Weather is sunny and 60

----------


## Chark

> Yes sir!


Nice! I love it there, been a dozen times and it’s always so relaxing being up in the mountains. There’s a lot of good food spots, I always hit up the old mill and pancake pantry. 

Lookin good big man, enjoy yourself!

----------


## Cuz

> Nice! I love it there, been a dozen times and it’s always so relaxing being up in the mountains. There’s a lot of good food spots, I always hit up the old mill and pancake pantry. 
> 
> Lookin good big man, enjoy yourself!


My first time brother! Dont get to get out much so glad i did tho its a nice sense of normalcy

----------


## Chark

> My first time brother! Dont get to get out much so glad i did tho its a nice sense of normalcy


It’s a great getaway for 2. The mountain chalets are $reasonable compared to hotel costs and it’s wonderful sitting in a hot tub looking out into nature. Lots of tourist traps but some really nice spots too. Glad you’re feeling a sense of normalcy, that’s important for the mental. Enjoy brother!

----------


## wango

> Its good to get away from reality awhile. Taking off from my normal routine a few days


Damn great pics Cuz! That pizza looks incredible!

----------


## Cuz

> Damn great pics Cuz! That pizza looks incredible!


It was brother for a small town guy like me I really loved it. I mean hell , probably made me a little fatter im sure. I love photography, always have. And nature is probably my favorite backdrop!

----------


## Cuz

Still grinding, just not logging. Hit back tonight. Im going back to Marcus’ HIT training i think or at least morphing my own training style. I only had enough gas for two exercises tonight, tried a third but just didnt have the energy to actually benefit but had a great two intense sets for back width tonight 
Weighted pullups and pull downs. Not bad

----------


## wango

> Still grinding, just not logging. Hit back tonight. Im going back to Marcus’ HIT training i think or at least morphing my own training style. I only had enough gas for two exercises tonight, tried a third but just didnt have the energy to actually benefit but had a great two intense sets for back width tonight 
> Weighted pullups and pull downs. Not bad


I still love that HIT. I remember and really liked getting a KILLER workout in 30 - 40 minutes and then barely be able to move my arms the next day. It made me a fiend for drop sets.

----------


## Cuz

Tren is god. 50mg eod and trt. Just something small. Dropped down to 227 unfortunately from not eating as much but its nice. Breathing is better, strength is coming back now

Other night hit a set of 405 for squats 
Last night hit 315 for 15 which was a pr for bench. 
3-4 days a week training, 45 minute sessions

----------


## tarmyg

50mg eod so 150-200/wk. how does that feel?

----------


## Cuz

> 50mg eod so 150-200/wk. how does that feel?


You know man its very tolerable, and the sides are very much brought down to something i can deal with. Much easier than 300 mg week. Im gonna increase slowly until i find the breaking point. Ive never shot probably more than 3 vials of tren ace my entire life , i am still learning how to manage

----------


## Cuz

Strength is up. Gaining weight and losing fat at the same time. Hit a gym lift pr of 435 on bench. Only problem is my mind is fucked up. Third week into tren and i just can’t function after i stupidly doubled an injection back to back and its took a toll on me. Made wife cry felt bad afterwards damn its tough.

----------


## charger69

> Strength is up. Gaining weight and losing fat at the same time. Hit a gym lift pr of 435 on bench. Only problem is my mind is fucked up. Third week into tren and i just cant function after i stupidly doubled an injection back to back and its took a toll on me. Made wife cry felt bad afterwards damn its tough.


You big meany!!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Cuz

> You big meany!!!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Got any advice? Damn how do u handle 900 bro?

----------


## charger69

> Got any advice? Damn how do u handle 900 bro?


I couldnt handle 900 over two weeks. I usually run 700. 
WhT I do is prepare myself mentally. I realize that little shit may send me off easily, so Whenever I start getting worked up, I ask myself what am I going to gain. The answer is always nothing. I just walk away to prevent confrontation over something that isnt worth my time. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Cuz

> I couldn’t handle 900 over two weeks. I usually run 700. 
> WhT I do is prepare myself mentally. I realize that little shit may send me off easily, so Whenever I start getting worked up, I ask myself what am I going to gain. The answer is always nothing. I just walk away to prevent confrontation over something that isn’t worth my time. 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Damn now that you mention it , it really is. Not gaining a damn thing. I will definitely try and think more ahead it wouldn’t hurt

----------


## Cuz

Bloods pulled 
Free t-506
Total-20.0
E2-61
Hemoglobin 14
Hemocrit-45

Looks like a nattys bloodwork. Suprised estrogen is that high on such a low dose. Doc advised an AI

----------


## Cuz

> Dang, are you still running tren and trt?
> 
> And you are a veteran at this game, so you know the doc is going to be like 'where is there red on this report? make it go away!' <-- Sad but true.
> 
> Well, ok, maybe not your doc, but most GPs.
> 
> BTW, are free and total flipped or some scale I'm not hip to? I am admittedly about as un-hip as it gets...


I totally fucked that up man fuck my bad yeah free T was 20 and vice versa shit lol.


Was running pharm grade test C which is probably watered down garbage at around 150 mg a week and tren at 120 a week. I felt great ive just lost about 5-7 pounds so far not having much test but boy do things work so well down below the belt now. Unfortunately i i dont like getting smaller so im gonna cruise on 400mg of test a while and throw an oral in and get back around 230-235 around 225 now. Not sure if i will increase tren or not, it really gives me some serious anxiety issues when runnin over 200 a week

Good catch Cylon!

----------


## Cuz

Diet has been kinda shitty not gonna lie

----------


## tarmyg

My sweet spot for tren is around 175/wk. got two more weeks of that before switching to primo for my long summer cruise.

----------


## Chark

> Diet has been kinda shitty not gonna lie


Cuz, your beard is ON POINT brother! Chest and Bi's are THICK, lookin good man!

----------


## Cuz

> Cuz, your beard is ON POINT brother! Chest and Bi's are THICK, lookin good man!


Thank you my man yea lol it gets annoying at times bc its so coarse but at least it aint patchy right. Keep goin strong man

----------


## wango

> Diet has been kinda shitty not gonna lie


Oh man do you look like a buddy of mine. The beard makes you look like twins!

He was security for our school and is in Motorcycle club. A very big dude, his first name has literally been Hulk for God knows how long. Great guy.

----------


## Cuz

> Oh man do you look like a buddy of mine. The beard makes you look like twins!
> 
> He was security for our school and is in Motorcycle “club”. A very big dude, his first name has literally been “Hulk” for God knows how long. Great guy.


Awesome story. Gotta truck driver at work that calls me hulk, black guy. Super awesome dude ...i dont consider myself a hulk. Need to be 300ish to be a hulk imo. But its funny and we cut up alot. 

Gonna let the beard grow awhile, few more grays in it this year tho. Inked my forearm and shoulder gonna finish it up in June. Would have finished my forearm but a storm came up and the power went out

----------


## wango

:Aabanhimlikeabitch:  


> Awesome story. Gotta truck driver at work that calls me hulk, black guy. Super awesome dude ...i dont consider myself a hulk. Need to be 300ish to be a hulk imo. But its funny and we cut up alot. 
> 
> Gonna let the beard grow awhile, few more grays in it this year tho. Inked my forearm and shoulder gonna finish it up in June. Would have finished my forearm but a storm came up and the power went out


I think he was around 275, bout 510. Just a great guy. The club does a lot of charity work, really into their community. 

The forearm is looking GREAT Cuz! Our place is open again, so Im thinking its time for more.

----------


## kelkel

Look great Cuz!

----------


## Chark

> Awesome story. Gotta truck driver at work that calls me hulk, black guy. Super awesome dude ...i dont consider myself a hulk. Need to be 300ish to be a hulk imo. But its funny and we cut up alot.


I think we all have a distorted, fucked up view of what a very muscular dude looks like. You are more beefy that 99.9% of men, like actually. There’s not more than 1 in a thousand guys that match you. Cuz, you have earned hulk status.

----------


## Cuz

> I think we all have a distorted, fucked up view of what a very muscular dude looks like. You are more beefy that 99.9% of men, like actually. There’s not more than 1 in a thousand guys that match you. Cuz, you have earned hulk status.


Lol love you Chark. You’re an awesome guy, glad we have you here

----------


## Cuz

Update

Test -200mg a week
Tren -150mg a week
Primo-300mg a week
Mk-20mg daily

Feeling pretty solid now, i feel like im tightening up. Strength is up when i want it. I hit 315 on bench just shy of 15 reps was close, thats a new personal best ever. Was feeling confident i feel like upper chest has come in some. Shoulders are definitely rounding off i see in the mirror. 

Have dicked around hiring a coach next year. Legs have alot work left , abs and obliques need work, lats need work but i still feel like im progressing .

----------


## tarmyg

How are you feeling on tren and primo at the same time? I just dropped my tren for primo. Never considered using them together.

----------


## Cuz

> How are you feeling on tren and primo at the same time? I just dropped my tren for primo. Never considered using them together.


Well other than having to force feed everything is pretty fly . If i had the balls id run 400 tren and 800 primo...im pretty sure that’s what these competitors are running. If i had more primo on hand id run more i just dont not gonna waste it if my diet isnt spot on

----------


## charger69

> Well other than having to force feed everything is pretty fly . If i had the balls id run 400 tren and 800 primo...im pretty sure thats what these competitors are running. If i had more primo on hand id run more i just dont not gonna waste it if my diet isnt spot on


Cuz- its the other way around..... 800 tren , 400 primo.  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Cuz

> Cuz- it’s the other way around..... 800 tren , 400 primo.  
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I will leave that for the big dogs like you charger lol

----------


## Chark

How's it goin Cuz? Any meets/competitions on the agenda?

----------


## Cuz

> How's it goin Cuz? Any meets/competitions on the agenda?


Lookin great buddy, as for me im just cruising right now. Trying to get past summer really. Training and the lifestyle hasnt been number 1 priority. Trying to get the house sold and make some things happen. Hopefully by winter ill be 100%, i dont have the mindset for it to put everything into my training so just cruisin .

----------


## Cuz

Got bloods this morning
Weight 217 , sad i know but being off everything sucks and this is the result 
Test 958.42
Chol-146
Trig-83
Adhl 33
Hdl 4.42
Ldl-96.40

So not great on cholesterol, did a phlebotomy as well since hemo was 50.8..

Pissed about weight i havent been this light in a year or so. Mirror still looks good tho i dont know where i lost it at i guess back and legs . 
Off to do some legwork on my day

----------


## Cuz

Feels so much better to get some blood off me. Havent deadlifted hard in literally 6 months and pulled 495x3 which is right on par where i left off actually felt like i had another but just sit the bar down easily. I usually drop the weight my last rep. Getting a little more food down and i can size coming back some, but jeez that midsection is so fat i could lose inches im sure there. Physique or if i manage to put on another 20lbs of muscle by next year which is very unlikely i could pull off a classic show .
Shooting for a meet October 2, probably just raw bench only. I gotta record to set …

----------


## SampsonandDelilah

I make myself crazy watching the scale. I think youre like me and 10 pound swings can happen by the day. 

Trust the mirror (thats what I tell myself at least, lol)

Looking great as always boss!

----------


## Cuz

> I make myself crazy watching the scale. I think you’re like me and 10 pound swings can happen by the day. 
> 
> Trust the mirror (that’s what I tell myself at least, lol)
> 
> Looking great as always boss!


Encouraging words big man I appreciate it

Took off from training today really felt exhausted so decided to rest and eat

----------


## SampsonandDelilah

> Encouraging words big man I appreciate it
> 
> Took off from training today really felt exhausted so decided to rest and eat



The best gift we can give ourselves…

----------


## Cuz

Kel, attached is copy of cholesterol

----------


## Cuz

This will be my last run, possibly forever or quite some time. 

As of Sunday, Right now test is at 400mg, npp 300mg will convert over to tren later

----------


## tarmyg

> This will be my last run, possibly forever or quite some time. 
> 
> As of Sunday, Right now test is at 400mg, npp 300mg will convert over to tren later


Why is that Cuz?

----------


## wango

> This will be my last run, possibly forever or quite some time. 
> 
> As of Sunday, Right now test is at 400mg, npp 300mg will convert over to tren later


Cuz, that sounds ominous. Are you doing ok?

----------


## SampsonandDelilah

Checking in on you too brother

----------


## Cuz

> Cuz, that sounds ominous. Are you doing ok?





> Checking in on you too brother


Was in a bad frame of mind. Shit happens. Havent came back here in a minute. 

Eating garbage but holding size at 200mg TrT and 25 mg of var. 
gonna try for a bench PR soon, repped 405 last workout…just letting my tissues heal. 

Workouts are 30-40 minutes these days. Gotta be quick with work weeks ranging from 70 plus hours at times just mainly maintaining not sure im gonna gain anymore on trt but doesn’t matter tho really already good sized anyway

----------


## kelkel

> Workouts are 30-40 minutes these days. Gotta be quick with work weeks ranging from 70 plus hours at times just mainly maintaining not sure im gonna gain anymore on trt but doesn’t matter tho really already good sized anyway


Just train basic lifts. Almost powerlifting style. Get in, get out. You may even grow a little, not that you need to!

----------


## Cuz

> Just train basic lifts. Almost powerlifting style. Get in, get out. You may even grow a little, not that you need to!


Yes sir! Trying to mature my training level . Basics have always been the ground work. Growing is always nice just harder nowadays

----------


## kelkel

> Growing is always nice just harder nowadays



Ain't that the truth!

----------


## Cuz

Pre cycle bloods. Perfect best ever imo. 
6 days into cycle 200 test 150 tren and 300 drol per week

Strength is nuts 6 days in, so side effects yet besides a couple random skin sores i get from high androgens. Hit 455 on bench for a single last night moved quite well. Probably gonna be a 6 week cycle maybe 4 idk with two month deload and then start again March. Size and strength will be main focus. Current weight 233-239 . Definitely just want to stay short bursting from years on out until I hang the blasts up and just trt for the rest of my life

----------


## kelkel

Not bad at all Cuz!
Remember to run and Iron panel sometime in the future as well as a CRP value.

----------


## Cuz

> Not bad at all Cuz!
> Remember to run and Iron panel sometime in the future as well as a CRP value.


Thanks Kel will follow up with that, me and my doc had a long time talk on ldl cholesterol. He said ldl wasnt the problem there were sub forms of ldl cholesterol that caused heart attacks. The AP a and APB I believe B is the genetic disorder. Had both test ran will await results in seven to ten days. Insurance dont cover them imagine that

----------


## kelkel

What are your numbers for HDL and Triglycerides?

----------


## Cuz

> What are your numbers for HDL and Triglycerides?


Will post as soon as I get them Kel

----------


## Cuz

Strength is nuts off a tren and drol concoction. Went up 50lbs on squats today a 50lb pr is pretty insane for 7 days in a cycle no? Well i cal it a cycle, 55mg tren eod and 50 drol on training days, no issues. Shit just dont make sense, no knee or calf pain just crazy.

----------


## kelkel

> Strength is nuts off a tren and drol concoction. Went up 50lbs on squats today a 50lb pr is pretty insane for 7 days in a cycle no? Well i cal it a cycle, 55mg tren eod and 50 drol on training days, no issues. Shit just dont make sense, no knee or calf pain just crazy.


Maybe you had that strength in you all the time and you've been laying back!

----------


## charger69

> Maybe you had that strength in you all the time and you've been laying back!


Yea- Probably a slacker!  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Cylon357

> Strength is nuts off a tren and drol concoction. Went up 50lbs on squats today a 50lb pr is pretty insane for 7 days in a cycle no? Well i cal it a cycle, 55mg tren eod and 50 drol on training days, no issues. Shit just dont make sense, no knee or calf pain just crazy.


If I put 50 pounds on my squat pr in a week, I would be like "that's cool but oh shit how bad is what I'm taking messing me up??" Lol

----------


## Cuz

> If I put 50 pounds on my squat pr in a week, I would be like "that's cool but oh shit how bad is what I'm taking messing me up??" Lol


Aint gonna live forever brother

----------


## Cuz

Doc called with lipids today. Reading were not fasted keep in mind
Total Cholesterol 150
Ldl I believe 70 or 75 going by memory he said under 90 was optimal
Triglycerides concerning. 355
Ask me if i had a shitty diet full of sugar i said I rarely eat sugar told him mostly carbs from rice oats and noodles not simple carbs. Said could be genetic disorder and will reevaluate them next time. Put me on a script called lovonza” not sure of the spelling but he said everything was fine minus triglycerides number

----------


## wango

> Doc called with lipids today. Reading were not fasted keep in mind
> Total Cholesterol 150
> Ldl I believe 70 or 75 going by memory he said under 90 was optimal
> Triglycerides concerning. 355
> Ask me if i had a shitty diet full of sugar i said I rarely eat sugar told him mostly carbs from rice oats and noodles not simple carbs. Said could be genetic disorder and will reevaluate them next time. Put me on a script called lovonza not sure of the spelling but he said everything was fine minus triglycerides number


A little surprised he didnt order repeat blood work in 3 - 6 months to check. When I had an unexpected blood work request by my MD almost immediately after finishing a cycle, he freaked out as lipids, liver, and prostate levels were ugly. Hes a good guy & most importantly I trusted him because takes care of me so I told him about the cycle. He wasnt happy but calmed a bit, rescheduled blood work, BUT had to report for a prostate exam. 

BTW, your avi pic is sick. I recall pics of you since 2016 or 2017 and regularly since. Your progress has been phenomenal! Your delts were always insane, but good Gawd, your arms are at another level. Sorry to throw in anatomical terms at you, but that 3/4 side pose shows some truly freaky brachioradialis (outside forearm) & brachialis (runs beneath biceps but gets uncovered & attaches on upper outside forearm) development at an fn pro level! 

Id be interested in Kels critique, but I dont think Im not too far off here. Ive been studying physiques since the early 70s.

----------


## Cuz

> A little surprised he didn’t order repeat blood work in 3 - 6 months to check. When I had an unexpected blood work request by my MD almost immediately after finishing a cycle, he freaked out as lipids, liver, and prostate levels were ugly. He’s a good guy & most importantly I trusted him because takes care of me so I told him about the cycle. He wasn’t happy but calmed a bit, rescheduled blood work, BUT had to report for a prostate exam. 
> 
> BTW, your avi pic is sick. I recall pics of you since 2016 or 2017 and regularly since. Your progress has been phenomenal! Your delts were always insane, but good Gawd, your arms are at another level. Sorry to throw in anatomical terms at you, but that 3/4 side pose shows some truly freaky brachioradialis (outside forearm) & brachialis (runs beneath biceps but gets uncovered & attaches on upper outside forearm) development at an f’n pro level! 
> 
> I’d be interested in Kel’s critique, but I don’t think I’m not too far off here. I’ve been studying physiques since the early 70’s.


Appreciate the kind critique Wango and btw bloodwork will be followed up next visit in 6 months hopefully this script and fishoil will bring my triglycerides down

Ive always focused on arms and chest in my regime bc i like the round delt big arm type look sorta like Levrone? Remember his physique? Also Flex, and Phil. Gotta love bodybuilding ive turned more power building the last two years

----------


## wango

> Appreciate the kind critique Wango and btw bloodwork will be followed up next visit in 6 months hopefully this script and fishoil will bring my triglycerides down
> 
> Ive always focused on arms and chest in my regime bc i like the round delt big arm type look sorta like Levrone? Remember his physique? Also Flex, and Phil. Gotta love bodybuilding ive turned more power building the last two years


My pleasure. Oh, I remember all of those guys & Levrone was special. Oh yeah, if you can pull off wide round delts _and_ match those to some serious arms, I agree, amazing. 

Keep crushing it Cuz!

----------


## kelkel

It really is neat though how on some days you hit the gym and everything just works and feels perfect. Wish we could figure out the trick to make it happen more frequently. And I'm not referring to just AAS.

----------


## Cuz

> What are your numbers for HDL and Triglycerides?


Trig were 355. Im taking 4 grams of prescription fish oil see if it helps idk

----------


## Cuz

Ended up putting another 40lb on squat PR but it was not to uspa depth it was about 4-6 inches high to a uspa depth where your hip joint has to be below the knee ehh fuck it it was heavy. 

About 3 weeks is all can stand of the tren and drol didnt make it quite 3 weeks had to abort the cycle just fucked with my head to much couldnt deal with it anymore fuckin sucks but oh well i know im closing in on my size and strength genetic limit here so being cautious with the extra AAS

And then theres always the itch to compete

----------


## Cuz

> What are your numbers for HDL and Triglycerides?


Double post

----------


## kelkel

> Trig were 355. Im taking 4 grams of prescription fish oil see if it helps idk



Damn! That's oddly high. Does it normally run around there for you?

----------


## Cuz

> Damn! That's oddly high. Does it normally run around there for you?


One report a couple years ago yeilded a high number but not that high. Gonna monitor the bloodwork fairly closely

----------


## Cuz

Due for bloods January 6th. I have decided to take the new year off from blasting or any heavy aas use. Gonna try and bring up glutes and hams calves along with back width and core. Due to always having a really small frame im very narrow in the clavicles but cutting inches off the waist and trying to widen my lats a tad will cure that hopefully. It will probably change but gonna plan on a show summer 2024. Top 5 is the goal.

----------


## kelkel

> Due for bloods January 6th.* I have decided to take the new year off from blasting or any heavy aas use.* Gonna try and bring up glutes and hams calves along with back width and core. Due to always having a really small frame im very narrow in the clavicles but cutting inches off the waist and trying to widen my lats a tad will cure that hopefully. It will probably change but gonna plan on a show summer 2024. Top 5 is the goal.



Define that a bit more. My TRT is 200 mgs pw plus deca and I feel great. If I never cycled again I'd feel just fine at that dose.

----------


## Cuz

> Define that a bit more. My TRT is 200 mgs pw plus deca and I feel great. If I never cycled again I'd feel just fine at that dose.


Im doing 200migs every 5 days and feel better now that im leveling out I think. Little cautious of addin the deca but could try it Im guessing you’re runnin 100 a week

----------


## kelkel

> Im doing 200migs every 5 days and feel better now that im leveling out I think. Little cautious of addin the deca but could try it Im guessing you’re runnin 100 a week


200. 100 didn't do much for my knees.

Don't think you can't make gains on lower doses. You definitly can as long as your training and nutrition are on point.

----------


## Cuz

Bloodwork on trt

----------

